# A lion and a lop... Tucker&GusGus



## TuckerandGusGus (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys, as most of you know, I did have another blog called &#8216;The adventures of Tuck...&#8217; but I figured I should start a new one, now that I have my new boy Gus.. I wanted to include him more, because he is now a part of our family, too. 

Just a small little introduction; most of you should know a little of the story as to how I got my two boys.. but just a reminder; The most important thing you need to know is they are the cutest babies around d: 
....No really, but I got both of my boys off of craigslist; I basically need to stay away from craigslist.. one of two things need to happen 1) I need to stop looking at craigslist or 2) people need to stop posting ads of pets on craigslist, it just leads to trouble for me.. it breaks my heart into a million pieces. For real. 

Tucker&#8217;s story wasn&#8217;t so bad, he was listed on craigslist because the lady had her own bunnies & they weren&#8217;t fixed, and we know what happens when that happens&#8230; babies! So, her bunnies apparently have litters often.. which is very sad, and I probably shouldn&#8217;t have &#8220;supported&#8221; her, but I just couldn&#8217;t say no to his cute face. I also didn&#8217;t pay a dime for him, she gave him to me for free &#8230; because I promised to send pictures; she gets pictures & videos on facebook. He was only about 8 to 10 weeks when I got him, so that makes him about 5 months old now. 

GusGus&#8217;s story is a little more sad&#8230; he was purchased impulsively at a fair. His prior family was at a fair and saw a little kid holding a SEVEN week old bunny baby, and of course they were oo&#8217;ing and aaah&#8217;ing, and held the baby bunny. The kids said they had to sell him today and that he was only $15, so they &#8220;fell inlove&#8221; and decided to take him home, she said she got in the car and it was one of those things like &#8220;What now?&#8221; Anyways, needless to say, obviously he didn&#8217;t have the best of lives starting off with. He is about 10months old now.. so 5months older than Tucker. They never gave him hay&#8230; apparently they took him to the park and let him hop around outside, and that was about it.. they supposedly let him run around with the kids in the family, when they had him.. but in December they had to move, and left him where they were living, with her father in law&#8230; the guy didn&#8217;t care about him, so he only gave him his crappy pellets, and never let him out and barely cleaned his cage.. he was in a tiny dog kennel, and it was so disgusting! I was appalled. It was at the end of April when I picked him up, so.. that&#8217;s like 5 months in a small dirty kennel with not much attention.. and NO HAY or veggies. |: It makes me so sad and mad and so heartbroken. But seeing him posted on craigslist multiple times really broke my heart, x1000.. I mean really. The reason she didn&#8217;t get rid of him sooner is because it would&#8217;ve broken her kids hearts.. selfish. I mean I don&#8217;t have kids, but I&#8217;m pretty sure I&#8217;d rather not neglect an animal before anything else. Poor bunny bun. Now he&#8217;s spoiled rotten here.

Of course Tucker and him had to both be neutered, and I got a great deal for that. & the appointment was made before I even picked up GusGus&#8230; haha. I didn&#8217;t expect it to happen that fast, but it worked out wonderfully. They are both doing really good and it&#8217;s been over a week now. I wanted to get them done as soon as I could so that I could start bonding them soon, too. 

This tuesday will be the marker for two weeks with my boy Gus, and I have seen a major improvement in his disposition; he seems happier.. the weirdest thing about it is now that I have the room seperated intwo, he actually spends most of his time in his cage still! I think it's because it's big and he's used to being in his cage? I'm not sure why.

The latest around here right now is that, of course, it was so hard for me to split up the playtime for them both since they have to be seperate. Tucker has never been locked up, when I first got him I had a pen connected to his cage, but he kept getting over it, so I then gave him the room.. then we got Gus, and I had to do seperate times, so he ended up having to be locked up, and he was NOT a happy bunny for that. I have two pens, but stupid me I thought they didn't come apart, but that was stupid of me.. because they do! But either way I actually ordered some interlocking shelves that I can build a pen to split the room. In the mean time one of my friends let me borrow her spare pen, that actually is a little taller than the ones I have.. I decided to leave Tucker out the night I set it up (which was this past Friday) to see if he would be his usual basketball player self and get out.. oh yep you betcha he got out! But the thing that kicked me was that GusGus also ESCAPED his cage!!! How is this even possible? So when I woke up to check (I have no idea how long they had been together) GusGus was humping Tucker and then I split them up and Tucker started humping Gus' face. I thought it was dominance, but I did notice Tuckers peepee was out, and I read that mean hormonal.. which is understandable. Anyways, going to still keep them seperate for a couple more weeks then maybe try dating. But I figured that was a good sign.
-Also figured out how GusGus got out of his cage.. apparently a bar on the side of his x-large dog kennel was broken away so it needs to be like re-glued or whatever, but for now I wedged a piece of cardboard in between the bars, and it has done it's job. 

Anyways, here are some pictures for now.
(Sorry for such a long post)

Here are some pictures of my Tucker the LION! Rawr!!

















And here are some of my new boy GusGus 
















Anyways, hope you guys enjoyed


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 5, 2013)

Yay I'm so happy you started another blog! I'm newer so I haven't had much time to catch up on the Tucker one. They are both so so sweet looking! I'm so happy that GusGus is in such a loving home.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 5, 2013)

It's hard for me, too, to "catch up" and really get to know everyones buns I have to read like 20+ pages, though I have done it in some cases, it's hard in others, so I figured a new blog would be nice for everyone that is new, too. I understand. I hope I don't bore you too much, haha, but I love to write and share my thoughts & feelings & things that go on in my life.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 5, 2013)

"Well, it's already been about a week and half since their neuters hasn't it? So waiting a couple weeks would put you close to the 4 weeks that it sometimes takes for the hormones to fade. It can take longer, but doesn't usually seem to take longer than the minimum 4 weeks. 

I'm not as well versed on the technicalities of bonding as Lisa is, so hopefully she'll chime in. I've been lucky with pretty much being able to put my rabbits together and them being pretty ok. And I know enough about signs of aggitation and aggression in rabbits, that there are some that I won't even chance trying to bond or put together to play. Then if a rabbits behavior seems ok towards another rabbit, sometimes you just have to take a chance, and just hope there isn't an all out fight. I have several rabbits and I let them have playtime outside. Because I have so many, it makes it easier to let them play in groups, but I have to carefully pick who gets to play with who, and not all of them are neutered/spayed yet, so some boys and girls can't play together, for obvious reasons. Anyways, I got this girl bun and she was pregnant when I got her, and she had some babies. I still have most of the babies, and they are all grown up now. Well the momma bun hadn't been around the babies since I weaned them, but I wanted to be able to let her, one of her girl babies, and another girl bun, out to play together. The two girls are best of buddies, but the momma when inside playing by herself, had shown signs of aggression. So I wasn't sure I would be able to let them out to play together. So I let them see each other through a gate and they seemed ok, so I let them out together, and I was literally hovering over the momma bun with gloved hands ready to grab her up if she seemed aggressive at all. I watched for pinned ears, raised tail, but she didn't do any of that. They all just hopped around exploring and playing. But you do have to be very careful with introducing altered rabbits, and even more careful with unaltered rabbits, and just know the signs of aggression, and be ready to intervene immediately. But once you've set it up for success, like switching stuff so they get used to each others scent, then you just have to take that big step and have that first date. I don't think the litter boxes have to be completely clean. You're just trying to get them more used to being around each others scent. But you want to start with small things like food dishes and toys first. No, you don't need to wait, you can start switching those things now, then maybe after several days you could switch litter boxes. And switching play areas should be ok."

@Jenny, in response to your reply on my other blog, I don't know how all of you guys do it! Doing multiple seperate play times and everything - that's the biggest and hardest challenge I have with these two not being bonded, I mean with this pen it has been working now, thankfully. Once I had moved his igloo away from the pen he hasn't gotten out to the other side at all, but when I am sleeping and at work I am still going to lock them up in their cages, just for ease of my mind, that's all. Sounds like you got lucky with the momma bun and her babies. d: I have never really experienced tiny little baby buns but I have seen pics and of course they're so adorable, you must've really enjoyed it.  I have been kind of already letting them all share their toys, I have two willow bridges for them and I switch them around all the time, I may start doing it with food dishes, I switched their water dishes, too, because I bought one for cheap that said "Stud" and wanted to give it to Tucker !! haha  he is MY studdddd. 

Anyways, thank you so much for all your great advice!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 5, 2013)

Hi!!!! Welcome!!!! :} heehehe.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Haha, you're funny Katie d: Thanks for joining me and Tuck & Gus over here now  

I have a small little vent/rant I would like to get off of my chest. So here it goes..

I have a mountain cur, dog, he is approximately 2years old, and he is nuts! I mean really, he isn't that bad at all, but sometimes he has a lot of energy, and especially if you get him all worked up. And especially if there are new people around. So, one of the biggest things I can't stand is.. WHEN NEW PEOPLE GET HIM WORKED UP ON PURPOSE.. and then COMPLAIN that he's in their face!!! Like what in the world do you expect?! So.. here is my story; yesterday my Dad came over to visit, which he does once in a while, but mostly when he has a new girlfriend or something, which seems to be weekly, because right now he's just 'dating' around & hasn't found anyone that has 'stuck' but I think to him he looks better if he brings them to see his daughter or something.. I can't quite figure it out. I have gone out to breakfast with one, and a week prior to that went out to lunch with another.. I can't even keep their names straight at this point! Anyway, so a new lady came over yesterday - Dad dropped off some delishhhh ice cream so I'm NOT complaining at all. We did training class with our dog Stubbie.. when new people come over he gets so excited he JUMPS! & it's insane.. like he's not huge but he's a good 45 to 50lbs, and when he is overly excited he could push people down, of course. So, when we were at training class they said to have him be in a sit, and let people pet him while he is sitting, and the second his butt comes off the ground the person is supposed to NOT look at him, and NOT pet him, technically they're supposed to turn around & ignore him completely. Now, he has actually been doing pretty good about this, but this is also when people start to get him riled up instead! Which is the BIGGEST NO NO!!! Like for'real. They move their hands infront of his face kinda lightly pushing on his face, and of course that gets him going and he is all play play play after I just got him calmed down. Then you sit on the couch, and my animals are a big part of my family - that means they can go on my couch, my bed, and whatever they like, except tables & counters! d: But Stubbie basically has this one spot on the couch that is HIS, he will sit other places but he likes this one spot in particular, so if someone sits there he is automatically like all over you, but this doesn't help when I am trying to get him to stop and to calm down and you're back to riling him up again. Like can't you take a hint? THEN they say "Oh, I don't mind" one second, but *I *mind! Because not EVERYONE wants a dog all over them when they're sitting on the couch, and he needs to learn his boundaries!! I can't picture my 102 year old great grandfather on my couch and Stubbie thinking it's okay to be all over him.. and it obviously isn't.. but then after saying you're fine with it, you're complaining about it, I mean do you NOT understand that when he does calm down and you start "playing" with him he is going to do exactly what you don't want? He is a DOG. UGHHH. This isn't the only person to do this - hence why I get so aggrivated. It got to the point where I ended up having to get treats and start training him to do things, I was working on roll over. >.< Some people just drive me bonkers!! & what kills me is SHE is a dog person! She has a dalmation!
Also, my Dad annoyed me because whenever he's around a girl you know he acts like he knows everything, which whatever.. usually I don't mind, but when he started saying that Stubbie was humping, when all he was doing was kissing, I got annoyed. We've had my dog for a good 9months and he has never humped ANYONE or anything! My dad was like "I know you're dog.. kissing leads to humping" No, Dad.. infact that has never happened here at all. & what's worse is.. my DAD has a st. bernard, who is HUGGGGE, and HE humps people. I remember one time I brought my friend over and Bailey (Dad's dog) started humping my friend Andy... like really?!

Anyways, I took a pretty picture of my boy, Stubbie yesterday. I'll share it here for all of you. xox he is my love bug, and seriously he is my heart; he can be a lot of work, but I enjoy every moment with him (most of the time!)






Everyone always thinks he's part pit, but he isn't, I mean I can't know FOR sure, but I've had a vet identify him as a mountain cur, and when I looked up the breed it fits him to the T... look wise and personality wise. He came from a kill shelter in Florida, a lady who advocates for the animals there, went there and asked who was going to be euthanized that day, and she thought she was gunna take home a female one that she knew was hanging around, but the moment she saw Stubbie she couldn't say no.. he was cowering in the corner, so so scared. He has come SO far, thanks to her for saving him, she had him for 8months and it was hard for her to let go, but she was living with her elderly parents & he's a young boy with lots of energy, and she had to take care of them, so she had to let go. & It has worked out amazingly for all involved. We got him transported to virginia, and Mike & I drove down to pick him up... 12+ hrs there, spent the night, got him actually around 11pm.. I was so anxious, and then drove back home. We brought our little Tinka for the ride too, she loves her brother so much ! Even though the first night he annoyed her, but that's because he was stuck in a car all day and had all that energy to get off. She just wanted to sleep because she is a lazy lazy gurl. <3


----------



## whitelop (May 6, 2013)

He's really pretty! I looked up mountain cur's and they look like him. He has like a pit shaped head and his ears, so people probably think he's a pit because of that. I understand though, what you're saying about people messing with the dogs and riling them up. Like, when we had our dog, a dingo, he was the best dog in the world. But he loves people, so he would get really excited and jump on whoever came in the door. My dad would always be like its okay! Then ask him to jump back up. I was always like NO! Its not okay! What happens when girls come over and he jumps on them?! No girl likes paws to boobs, that hurts! haha. 
So I would tell him to go lay down on his bed and make him stay there until he calmed down and then he could come say hello like a good boy. 

I also really hate when people pick on dogs, like really mess with them. My best friend has a beagle and a chihuahua and her fiance will torment them, like a little kid! I HATE IT! I just want to yell at him to stop. Like he'll attach a dog bone to the end of a leash and run around and have the beagle chase him, she's like 9 years old and fat, so she does need the exercise, but then he doesn't give her the treat. Or he'll try to get her to play fight and she really DOES bite. And then it makes her all amped up and she humps the chihuahua and he gets mad. I don't know, it irritates me like the guy is a child and is pulling the dogs tail or ears and the mom in me wants to just flip my sh*t on him! haha.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

Ugh I hate that! Luckily we have pretty calm dogs for the most part, but our one boy Rudy, he'll get super excited if somebody starts running with him or like dodging around him, and he loves to play so he'll jump right up next to the persons face and grin really big,(yes it's actual grinning, his dad and half sister do it too) and people will flip out, and it's like, well you're the one that got him wound up....


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 6, 2013)

Danielle, yes omg I hate that too. It's like holy crap I train the dog to not do that, don't act like it's ok, I want the dog to have manners not run around like a hoodalum! 

Morgan, I say flip sh*t on him! What a d-bag!!!!
Like, I enjoy to pick on Rosco sometimes, what I do is when he's laying down I love to tickle his feetsies and he kicks and gets all upset and gives you the eyes like hey jack I'm trying to sleep! Then he gets up and chooses a new place to lay and then I stop it hehe. But I never do it over 3 minutes and he gets lovins after cause he's such a sweet boy!

Pipsqueak, hahahaha he grins?! How cute is that? We need a picture of that sometime


----------



## whitelop (May 6, 2013)

Hahaha. Katie, I know! He's a nice guy and I like him and everything. But sometimes, I'm just like 'jesus christ, if you're bored because you're a child, go take a **** jog or something!' I'm sorry, as an adult when I get bored, I don't torture my animals I try to do something productive...like a grown up. LOL 

My mom's chihuahua smiles, with teeth. Its so funny and so cute! 
I love dogs that smile with teeth!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Oh yeah, the pit thing is a very common thing we get actually, and it kind of annoys me, because I know when we walk down the road and people see us coming a lot of people will cross the street to get away from us, and it makes me so upset because my boy is very friendly. He sometimes gets very overly excited when he sees other dogs and stuff, but that's about it. He just loves to play. His fur feels different than a pits, and he has a different build, but he DOES have a big block head, although his muzzle is actually longer than a pit's usually is, in that pic it looks kinda short, but i'll post another to show you.. 






But I do know that people do think that he is a pit because of his head, haha. Infact a friend of mine actually treated me like crap over that, and if you can't accept my dog, pit or not, then I don't want you in my life anyways. Pitbulls are NOT bad dogs, people MAKE some pitbulls bad dogs, it's as simple as that. With the proper training all dogs are great dogs. 

& exactly, like with your Dad and the dingo, Morgan, it's so annoying to me! Like NO i don't want my dog doing it! Okay? Respect that and leave it at that. Just like the whole people giving my dogs table scraps. WE DO NOT HAND FEED THEM HUMAN FOOD... WE DO NOT GIVE THEM HUMAN FOOD AT ALL.. and that means YOU can't give them it EITHER. We don't want beggers.. but no one respects that. EVER. It is another thing that irks me!

People that torment ANY animal should NEVER be around animals. I would seriously injure anyone who was tormenting my dogs infront of me, and if they were doing it to their dogs, I would never be able to sit there and watch that. It makes me so so upset to see any animal mistreated. It'd be hard for ME NOT to flip my sh*t on him!!! I give you major credit, Morgan!!!

Stubbie actually BITES my butt if I run with him, haha he's so obnoxious, Pip! But I love him either way, and he seems to always have a grin on, too!! haha. Gotta love these doggies.







And now that we're talking about dogs a little; I can't leave my Tinka out, so everyone meet my chihuahua mix.





Dogs that smile with teeth are absolutely adorable, sometimes Stubbie does & it totally freaks me out sometimes!! haha

Katie -- I forget that you're a trainer!! Maybe you can help me out with my boy!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

Well I don't have any of Rudy smiling, but here's his daddy Sawyer<3




[/IMG]

And here's his half sister Queen(on the right) with her mom, this was her first attempt at a smile that we got on camera. 



[/IMG]


----------



## whitelop (May 6, 2013)

Hahahaha. Those pictures are great! They're all so cute!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 6, 2013)

I agree about table scraps because I don't want him to beg and also bc he has a sensitive tummy and will have explosive diarrhea at about.... 3 or 4 am. 
So it's a no no and people do it anyways and I'm like wtf man I just said not to!!!!!!!!!!! >:[ 
Oh yes I'm always available for training advice. 

Those are adorable smiles!!!!! Sawyer's is almost scary >:]


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Yes, Sawyer actually is SCARY.. I'm trembling over here! but of course the little baby on the right on the second picture -- absolutely adorable!! I am melting. I guess it evens it out now!! haha  x


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

Heehee thanks everybody.  When Sawyer does something bad, he'll just give me the biggest smile like 'But you don't wanna be mad at me!' It's seriously hard to stay mad at him.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

Oh and Tinka is super cute!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

I bet.. it's hard for me to stay mad at any of my babies. 

Stubbie has this bad habit of chewing up my slippers. I actually have boughten 3 pairs and they have all been chewed up within days of getting them. I try to keep them away from him, but somehow he ALWAYS gets ahold of them. I don't get it. My boyfriend just bought me a pair of slippers for my birthday (april 30th..) he gave them to me early bc I really wanted them... so I got them on the thursday before my birthday and by monday, not even a week later, one was ruined and ripped into pieces. Oh yeah, they didn't even MAKE it to my birthday!! can you believe that? But then he just kisses you and looks at you with his sweet sweet face & you're just like 'awh shucks' and you give him a big hug!!!

I kept them in my room, which he doesn't have access to if we aren't home, but what happened was my rescue friend who was bringining another foster cat over stopped by and I threw the dogs in my room fast to keep them away from the new kitty (didn't want them scaring them)... and babam. I opened the door and it was R.I.P pink comfy slipper. ):


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

Heehee, when Rudy was a puppy he was the worst, I don't know how many flip flops I went through.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 6, 2013)

Awww poor flip flops and slippers! X'( I'm so lucky to have a dog who doesn't chew shoes! I try to provide him with lots of raw bones to munch on  he LOVES them!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Stubbie ALWAYS has bones, literally there are like 6 always sitting around my house, that he only cares about when Tinka wants them!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 6, 2013)

Lol Stubbie! Of course when Tinka wants to chew on thennnn he wants to chew on it. Silly dawgies!!!!! :3


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

We have a girl called Maya, if you give her a rawhide she'll walk around trying to find a place she wants to be, then she just sorta've sits there awkwardly, she doesn't eat the bone but nobody's allowed to touch it.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 6, 2013)

Ooh, tonight was so nice.. I hate that the nights always fly by. I got out of work late because the doctor I was running got done late. Then, I just had to go pick up Zuchinni at the grocery store, and ended up buying more than I should've, but ended up getting home a lot later than I had wanted to. When I got home the first thing I did was start making the zucchini fries that Morgan had wrote about  I also bought some corn on the cob, and we had marinated some steak tips.. we also wanted to enjoy our new patio set. Even though it wasn't that warm out, we ate outside at our new set that Mike's (other half) Aunt gave us just last night. We didn't get home 'til late from picking that up.. it is nice, and we were looking for one anyways, we just can't afford a brand new one. This works out perfectly. 

Tucker has been weird to me today, I think he's upset with me for some reason, and I can't quite figure it out. When I went in to give the boys some veggies he turned his back to me and then went in his cage and hid underneath his shelf. He usually never hides from me.. but I thought maybe he just wanted to spend some time with me. So I sat in his side of the room and hung with him while I watched a T.V show, and he seemed to like it, but he was still acting a little strange. I gave him even KALE and he wouldn't really touch it. I honestly think he's upset with me, he was eating his hay though, and he did end up eating most of his veggies, but I think he's giving me the cold shoulder. He also didn't even eat his piece of carrot I gave him this morning :\ I'm gunna keep an eye on him, obviously but I think he'll be just fine.

GusGus is kind of weird, too, he is still getting acquainted to me, but he has been doing a lot better. The thing that is strange with him is, I feel like he'd rather be in his cage. We open his cage to let him romp around his side of the room and he usually stays in his cage, and I find that so strange. It might be because he's so used to being in his cage, but you'd think he'd be so excited for freedom? Eventually he DOES get out and sometimes he cracks me up with how silly he can be. Infact I have some videos for you  Just excuse the mess of hay everywhere, haha.

http://youtu.be/ruQvy2SP4-M

[ame]http://youtu.be/MpHUIFwzQtM[/ame]

That was my first time catching Gus doing a good binky on camera.. he was being a crazy boy tonight so I was trying actually really hard to get a video of it, I hope you guys liked it, I am cracking up here still, haha. 

Tomorrow is gunna be such a lame day at work, not looking forward to it. :| I wish I could spend more time with my boys tonight.. I want GusGus to trust me more.. and Tucker to love me haha.


----------



## JBun (May 6, 2013)

Haha, that was a crazy popcorn hop Gus did  He looks really happy. Tucker looks like he's still trying to figure out this whole new bunny invader thing. I'm sure he'll get used to it and they'll be best of buddies.

Definitely keep an eye on Tucker. Sometimes people attribute a rabbit's uncharacteristic behavior, to just being moody, when in reality it may be a GI upset that is causing the change of behavior. Whenever my rabbits won't eat their normal foods, that's always a possible warning sign for me. If you notice him acting this way again, check him for signs of gas, and see if his stomach feels normal. I had a rabbit that would start to act a little off after eating his pellets, so I knew they were causing some stomach upset for him.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 6, 2013)

I think maybe GusGus feels like his cage is his safe place.He's in a newer place, lots of space that he's not real sure of. Love the video! Those binkies were so cute, and Tucker running along the pen lol.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 7, 2013)

Yeah, the thing that is weird about GusGus is that his cage is also new to him, really. I was so happy to see Gusgus hopping around happily. Tucker pretty much for the most part behaves himself, too.  Right now we're sitting on the porch... Tucker & I... and he's a little nervous with all the sounds, but he has cleaned himself a couple of times, so I think he's getting comfy, he just won't leave that one place.. I want him to hop around and check the place out. ;P I was too lazy to bring the pen to the backyard tonight. I gotta bring Gus out soon, before it gets too dark. I left them out today all day in their pens, because my boyfriend was home from work -- so he could keep checking up on them. No escapes! Yay! I think the first night that Tuck got to the other side was because I placed the castle/igloo right next to his pen to see if he'd hop it.. it was more of a test. :| And I failed. Tucker 1 Danielle 0. 

P.S Even last night Tucker WAS eating; he was eating his hay, and he was eating some of his veggies. As soon as I left the room he ate all his veggies. This morning I gave him a piece of broccoli (which he loves) and some red leaf lettuce, and he nibbled the broccoli, but didn't finish it infront of me, when he usually does. But that's okay, he did eat it up while I was at work, but there is still some leaf lettuce left. He has been pooping & peeing just fine 

I also wanted to let you guys know, too, that I've never been much of a gardener. But this is my first spring in our new house, so I decided that I want to grow catnip for the kitties, but also grow some veggies and herbs for my bunny-boys, and maybe I can also eat some of the lettuces, too. So I am growing spinach, arugula, escarole, cilantro, parsley, swiss chard, red leaf lettuce, sage, and I'll have to check but some other stuff too.. oh yeah & carrots! haha. I am growing a bunch of things. I am so excited, right now they're in in potted plant things because I am unsure of where I wanna plant them in my yard yet, it's hard because of my dogs.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 7, 2013)

I'm starting a bunny garden this year too, lots of leafy stuff and herbs.


----------



## whitelop (May 7, 2013)

I have a garden with tomatoes, squash, strawberries, green beans and peppers. Then a black raspberry bush and a blueberry bush. Originally when I was going to do a big garden, I was going to add in all the herbs and stuff, but time got away from me and I didn't clear the field out in time to turn the ground. So a small garden is what I got. haha. 
BUT I am going to put basil and bay around my chicken coops to ward off the flies, and Ellie can eat basil. I also have 2 lavender bushes that I planted this year and she can have lavender too. 
I do more flowers than anything, I'm better with flowers. 

Good luck with your garden, its exciting to make things grow like that! I love gardening whether it be flowers or food, its peaceful and calming to me.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 8, 2013)

Ugh, I just typed a whole bunch out, and when I hit backspace to delete something it took me out of the page & I lost everything.. wah 

Anyways, I was trying to say how excited I am about the plants.. & that I probably should've researched a little more. I have to find a place to put them in the ground that animals won't get to, because I do have carrots and summer squash. I bought some seeds to start, but also bought some already growing plants & I'm so unsure of things such as 1) when do I pick them? 2) Things such as parsley, once I pick it, thats it right? How do you know when it's DONE? Ugggh haha. I need to research. But then the exciting thing is my "seedlings" have sprung, like OVERNIGHT. It's exciting, but also nerve-wracking because I probably will end up killing them all anyways. haha


----------



## whitelop (May 8, 2013)

I think you can trim the parsley and herbs and they'll regrow until they die off. They're not long lasting herbs. As for the squash, I usually pick mine on the smaller size so they're not so full of seeds. Just pick those when they're the right size to you. 
Are you putting your little seedlings in the sun, in their box? 

I just grew some green beans in toilet paper tubes on my table in the backyard. Next year if you have a garden, you don't have to get one of those trays unless you want one, toilet paper rolls are biodegradable and they work the same as those biodegradable pots that the veggies come in!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 8, 2013)

This morning when I woke up, I kept hitting snooze (as usual) but the last time I hit snooze I heard some noise in the bunny room & I just KNEW what it was. I KNEW Tucker got over the pen again (SOMEHOW). I ran into the room & there they were in GusGus' cage, and Gus was humping the (excuse my language) crap out of Tucker! I really am not sure HOW he is getting through. I have another GUESS though.. I think he may have squeeze behind Gus' cage and the wall(?) It's a possibility... Here I am .. sitting at Tucker 2 and Danielle 0. (Gus is really happy to get some humping action, I think, so he's probably beating us all!) The weirdest thing is... when I go in there I always catch GUS humping TUCKER, but I find little puff's of hair in Tucker's mouth because he obviously was humping Gus and sometimes I find it hanging around, not a lot. And neither of them have cuts or anything on them. They're both fine.. ugh I can't deal with keeping them in their cages constantly, I feel horrible about it! So hopefully I can figure something out to keep them seperate for the next couple of weeks until I can start bonding them. :\ Stressed to the max about this. The thing is, too, I was just saying how confident I felt because they were out ALL day yesterday & there were no escapes! Well.. Tucker just was waiting 'til he knew we wouldn't be checking on him every half hour! He is one smart creature. He couldn't have been on Gus' side long though, because he still had a bunch of poop & pee in his litter box on his side, which would mean that he was in there pretty long! I'm just so glad that they didn't hurt one another, I am so scared of that happening.. like going in there & seeing blood or anything anywhere.. and of course Tucker is so much smaller it scares me. :\ But I've been lucky. I am just going to have to keep locking them up when I'm not home and they'll have their time to roam while I'm home & can either a)hang with them or b)keep checking on them.

I wanted to share this picture with you, too... the other night when Gus was binkying and being crazy, he went into his cage and did a cute bunny flop! I was so inlove with it, haha. I got a picture, but it was through the bars of the cage, because I was on Tucker's side and I knew if I waited too long he'd move out of the pose, of course.







Also, not sure if you guys realized, there was a link to one video and then the other video showed up.. not sure why the first one didn't, but didn't want you guys to miss out on the first video, too haha. (I love showing off my babies, obviously) Sorry if it's too much haha. I just know I love to see pictures of everyone elses' bunnies 

I also finally caught my curious Tucker doing a periscope :B 





Isn't he just the cutest?? 

Yesterday while we were hanging out on the porch, Tucker was being a little scardy cat, but he eventually got a little more comfy, but he didn't actually explore too much. I don't blame him though, there were all kinds of noises, my dogs barking at other dogs walking by, kids playing catch, etc.. and cars! and trucks of course! I give him credit, he did pretty good. 






Gus on the other hand, was very very good. I mean he was still a little scared, more when there was a real loud noise, like a loud car or a truck, or a motorcycle going by, but he did really really well.. he hopped around the whole porch and explored. I was proud of him! He was sniffing everywhere he ended up getting cob webs and some leaves stuck in his whiskers, haha! 






Gus of course isn't a big fan of being picked up. ): So it's hard for me to catch him without him being mad at me, and I feel so bad, but I mean if he deals with it once he's picked up, it should be okay right? How do you handle a bunny that doesn't like being picked up? Sometimes I have to like herd him into an area he is easy to "pick up" but usually he tries getting away & fights me, but once I have him to my chest he does okay for a little (though I'm always scared he'll bite me) haha.. but I always feel bad that I have to like 'trick' him. Any advice on that would be great. I've been trying to just sit in their pens and talk to them, but usually when I do, Gus stays in his cage or stays away from me and could care less about what I'm doing or spending ANY time with me. He's like anti-social, although when I come in the room he usually runs right up to my feet.. but when I pet him he hops away fast! I hate that .. I just want him to want cuddles and lovings!! Because I just wanna cuddle & love on him. Obviously if he just WON'T be that bunny then I will accept that..
Nail clipping should be fun, though.. ughhh.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 8, 2013)

Would your animals get into a raised garden box? With squash I think you wait until like fall to pick it....and parsley, you don't pick the whole plant, it's like basil you take as much as you need and the leaves will grow back. Gosh those two are just so cute!! I haven't been able to get one of my Smokey periscoping yet but someday....And it doesn't really help to be scared that Gus will nip you(which I highly doubt he would) as animals pick up on your emotions and this might cause Gus to also become scared, holding him be very calm stroke him gently and show him there's nothing to be afraid of, and sitting in the pen is a good idea, he may be ignoring you a bit now but just be patient and it will probably work, and since he's still pretty new he's just got to get used to you, I mean it's like if you were going to an aunts house and you didn't really know her at all you probably wouldn't want to be hugged that much right?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 8, 2013)

I just read through your blog.

Your plants look great! I'm going to be growing a garden. But, I haven't planted anything yet. We have to plant around May 14th because of danger of frost. I'd like to grow Ash some vegetable like Cilantro and celery. For myself I'd like to grow some watermelons. I'm going to grow a huge kind of watermelon called carolina cross. There are records of it growing to 290 pounds. Usually people get 70 pound watermelons. Hopefully I'll get some giants this year. I'd also like to grow corn and tomatoes. And some other fruits. I love growing gardens so I can't wait to start planting. 

Wow, I can't believe Tucker got into GusGus' pen. At least there was no agression. 

I loved the new pictures. I love the picture of Gus flopped out. He is such a cutie. And the picture of Tucker periscoping was cute! He is so cute! I love his furry little face. I took Ash out on the porch like two days ago it was going to rain that day and I took him out before it started raining. Anyway, Ash was acting scared outside too. I think it may have been that he knew that bad weather was coming. I've read stories of animals acting weird when bad weather was about to come.

Ash isn't a big fan of being picked up either, I mean he will let me pick him up but after a while he kicks his legs a little bit. Maybe after Gus gets to know you more he will let you snuggle him and let you pick him up more. Also, a tip, maybe you can try luring him with treats to the place you want him to go. Hopefully after time he will let you pick him up though.

Anyway good luck!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 8, 2013)

I know that animals can sense when you're scared, I'm not like really scared or anything; it's just when I hold him up against me I'm a little bit afraid he'll bite me, but thats usually when he's the best about the whole picking up process. Once he's laid against me he's fine, but I'M the one worried he'll bite me. because when hes been "stressed" or whatever he has bit me.. twice already. Nothing bad or anything, but enough that I don't want it again! Haha, though I guess that doesn't take much anyways. But he's pretty good, it's just a matter of "catching" him.. and most of the time he fights & kicks his way out of my arms, (obviously I just place him down before I lose grip or anything). I wouldn't be afraid of him nipping me unless he has done it before, and he has! haha.

Also, I have two dogs, they'll get into ANYTHING, haha. 

Morgan, thanks for the great advice, too. I read that the seedlings AREN'T supposed to be in the sun, just by the window, not in direct sunlight, but in a warm environment. Next year I'll probably try the toilet paper rolls, this has just been my first time growing EVERRR haha. Do you need a bottom for the rolls though? I wanna actually plant some more arugula seeds.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 8, 2013)

Hey Elise! Thanks for coming to my blog  The more the merrier! haha. 
I'm interested to hear how your watermelon growing goes. I really didn't grow too much for me, I was trying to grow more things for the bunnies, but the leafy things of course will come in handy for me, too.  Good luck w/ your garden! I have 0 experience haha.

Yeah, this is the SECOND time Tucker has gotten out and into Gus' side of the room... that sneaky little devil. I'm so GLAD that nothing happened. 
Thanks for the compliments on my cuuuute bunnies, I honestly may be biased but I think they're just simply ADORABLEEEE xoxo. (Ash is, too of course!) I think they may know when bad weather is coming & maybe they sense it, but I think Tuck was more nervous because it is a brand new environment for him. It was only his like 3rd time outside so far, and that's because I got him in Feb. and it's been too cold out for my little lion.. now it's getting warmer out. So it's only been his 3rd time outside and only his first on the porch  He did pretty well I think !

Usually he's WICKED easy to get in his cage, but I want to be able to take him on the porch and stuff, I know Katie uses carriers to transport her babies. I may have to start doing that with GusGus.


----------



## whitelop (May 8, 2013)

What I did, was I used the bottom of those plastic pots that you get flowers in. I cut 2 square ones down to like 2 inches, they both fit 4 TP rolls in them. I put potting soil in them and the plastic pot bottoms caught the loose soil and they still drain the water. My seeds have been outside for 2 weeks, they've done fine. BUT it has been overcast a lot of those two weeks, so it may have made a difference since they haven't been in total direct sunlight. 
I think you are right though about the seedlings not being in direct sunlight. I don't always follow directions though! LOL 

You'll have to give Gus more time to adjust! He'll come around or he won't. Sometimes they aren't very lovey, like Ellie. She would much rather chew through my walls than sit and love on me. She's ridiculous. But hopefully Gus will come around as he spends more time with you. He's flopping in front of you and cleaning himself in front of you, so he's getting more comfortable. Ellie JUST started to stay flopped in the floor when I walk in.


----------



## JBun (May 8, 2013)

If you could take Gus to a smaller area, like a bathroom, or maybe your porch if it isn't too big, or inside an xpen, then sit with him and just let hm hop around and explore. Don't even try to pet or touch him unless he comes up to you and seems very interested in you, then you could let him smell your hand, and even try and pet him if he seems ok with your hand near him. Doing it in a smaller area with no hiding places, makes it so that he has to get used to you being there, since he can't just go and hideout somewhere.

Picking him up is just something that he'll have to get used to, since it's a necessary thing. You can try different ways of doing it, or holding him, that he seems the most comfortable with, but every rabbit is different in which ways of holding they feel most comfortable with. My really wiggly ones I'll hold firmly against me so they can't wiggle and accidently squirm free. I will even hold my hand over their eyes to help calm them down, if I need to. 

Well, since your boys are bound and determined to be with each other, and seem ok except for some humping, you may be able to try a play date with them, maybe on the porch or outside. I let some of my boys play together. They're brothers, so they are used to each other, and get along pretty well, but they do less humping and get along better when I give them more space to hop around. Inside they just run around and try and hump each other, so I don't let them play together inside anymore, but outside they are too busy exploring to bother much with the humping. So since your two have already been together and haven't killed each other, playdates may work out fine for them. You could try one and see how it goes. If all they want to do is hump each other, then there's not much sense in doing another playdate, and you'd be better off waiting a few more weeks for the hormones to subside. But with tucker being nervous about the porch, it might help them bond a little to be there together, and may help Tucker feel more comfortable being there, with Gus near.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 8, 2013)

Those sneaky buns! Yeah buster and Phoebe are pros at wiggling behind the cage. You could find like a brick or some kind of concrete block to push in front if the cage so it will be too heavy for him to wiggle behind. 
Love the pictures!!!!  too cute!
Have you started switching bowls, toys, litter boxes, and cages yet? 
Yeah I like to put em in their carriers so that Buster (aka wriggly butt, escape artist, lil butthead!) will not and can not get away muahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## whitelop (May 9, 2013)

When I take Ellie outside, I put her in a box. haha. Its her house box thing, so she knows it. I wait for her to go in it or I scoop her into it and flip it over and close the top and take her outside and open it and she's out! haha. Then at night when I go to get her to put her inside, I do the same and scoop her up into the box and take her back inside. LOL 
One evening I walked back inside with her in the box and she was scratching around. My husband walked in the kitchen and stopped me as I was closing the door with the box under my arm and was like "ohmygod, did you catch a wild animal? Wtf is in that box?" I was like "whoa, unbunch your panties, its ELLIE!" He was like, "well, she was scratching around a lot and I thought it was something wild. But I guess we're both right since Ellie is wild." hahaha. It was so funny! He's a crazy person.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 9, 2013)

Lmao, you and your hubby are too funny! Love hearing yalls stories hehe. 
Poor crazy Ellie. Bet she was like "hey take me back outside *scratchety scratch!* I am trying to dig to china!!!" lol.


----------



## Morquinn (May 9, 2013)

I have a lion and a lop too, they make a great combo haha! Tucker and GusGus are adorbs, I had a mouse named Gus Gus once, he was too cute to feed to the snake so I kept him as a pet lol That was a long time ago though, no more reptiles for me!


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (May 9, 2013)

yea lion lop pairs are cute. am having a lil trouble with moo n binoo atm tho they keep getting into lil tuffs. anywho figured id share a pic from when they where getting along.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 9, 2013)

Usually it doesn&#8217;t take me this long to respond to all of you &#8211; and I really wanted to post an update today.. but I&#8217;ve been having a kind of bad day. :| It was also busy at work, too. I just am kind of fighting with the other half at the moment.

Morquinn &#8211; Your avatar is so cute, I like your lion and your lop, they are adorable!! How old are they? Male and female? Whats their names? Yay!! It looks like your lop is smaller than your lion huh? I think mines the other way around, actually. Haha

Morgan &#8211; Oh gosh, to be honest you are confusing me, haha. But I think next year I will prob. try something different other than the little starter kit, we&#8217;ll see how well this works. I have tiny little sproutlings, am I supposed to transfer them into pots once they&#8217;re sprouting? I&#8217;m not sure! Haha. And you&#8217;re right about giving Gus a little more time; I&#8217;m just always in such a rush because I want that instant gratification, but he is already improving, so I give him credit for that  I&#8217;m amazed it has taken Ellie this long to flop a lot in front of you :\ poor sweet Morgan, your heart must&#8217;ve been aching!!! Mine is just thinking about that. You trapping Ellie in a box sounds kind of comical. I&#8217;m not sure how I would be able to do that with GusGus, haha.. but I am kinda cracking up about your husband you talking about your wild animal; I guess you both were kind of right when it came down to that. 

Bunnybabyboo &#8211; Thanks also for stopping by! Your two are ALSO very very adorable! Geesh, these lion and lop pairs are breakin&#8217; my heart with cuteness, I am SO sorry to hear about your guys getting into little tuffs though.. I hope it works out smoothly. Also thanks for the tissue box idea! I may have to use that for my boys!!

Katie &#8211; I was thinking about using a carrier, but I&#8217;m not sure how easy it would be to get him in and out, when I picked him up, it took him forever to get out of the carrier and I felt horrible forcing him out. :| 

The thing w/ Tucker getting out is.. if he is squeezing behind the cage I just have to move the cage closer to the wall (I THINK) but it&#8217;s hard because of the way I have the pen connected.. it&#8217;s truly me just being lazy right now, I will have to undo the zip ties and redo it all.. which I will in a little bit tonight. But I wanna be around when I try them out &#8216;unsupervised&#8217; again&#8230; so this weekend will be ideal.

Some other things to update you all on; GusGus has been doing pretty good.. when I let them out to roam, which now is only when I am home and can check on them often; to make sure if Tucker does get on GusGus&#8217; side I can separate and nothing bad happens. When I do let them out to roam and I go in the room GusGus usually comes right up to me, but that&#8217;s just like my feet.. he doesn&#8217;t let me like lean down and pet him without him running away, though.. yes I&#8217;ve tried, haah. It&#8217;s so hard to resist.

Also, I switched their litter pans around the other day, and switched their food dishes today. I am about ready to go in their room and clean their areas a little bit, and then switch the sides of the rooms. I am unsure of how GusGus will figure out a regular bunny cage.. since he&#8217;s so used to the dog kennels, but we&#8217;ll see if he can figure out the little hole to get in and out, haha. I hope I&#8217;m not asking for trouble here! I&#8217;m more worried about litter box habbits.. although Tucker and Gus kind of stink with the poops being in their box, for the most part they do good when they&#8217;re in their cage, but when they&#8217;re roaming I find it everywhere.. though I am still unsure if it&#8217;s &#8220;poop-marking&#8221; or not. Either way; I am just SO happy it&#8217;s not pee!!!! I always pick the poops up and put them in their boxes, though. 

Jenny - Thanks for your advice again, as usual, you are always amazing with that! It's rainy and everything here and supposed to be all weekend  If it's nice out and I'm home & able I may try the boys outside on the porch again. Though, I have a feeling they will still be full of humping. And you're saying if they're humping then to stop right? and split them up again? I figure I'll still have to wait a couple of weeks.. Tomorrow is exactly 2 weeks since they were neutered. So, still brand new. I'm so glad there is no actual fighting of course! My boys do seem pretty determined to be together, huh? It's kind of ridiculous! LOL. I will def. try the porch thing together as soon as I can and the weather permits! :B

So, as this is a new blog, I want to let everyone know, we foster kitties. And back in the beginning of April we got a feral kitty in. (She doesn't like or trust people) She was pregnant, and the rescue figured I'd be the best to handle it, since I'm a little more comfortable working with them. Luckily it has worked out amazingly and I have wanted to experience the whole baby kittens thing.. but my heart is breaking. Stella is the momma kitty, she had 6 cute adorable kittens on April 11th, 2013. They are exactly 4 weeks old TODAY. And they are absolutely adorable and so so amazing, I just can't get enough of them. They make my bad day turn GREAT. Like, nothing in the world can be wrong while I'm hanging with them!! Anyway, I wanted to post some cute pictures for all of you to enjoy also! 






















The white & black one is named Little Luigi, and he is the most friendliest.. they're all very friendly, but he climbs all over me and is the first to get out of the kitten pile to jump on me and love on me  It makes me so happy!! These babies are also a huge part of my life and my heart is already breaking thinking about rehoming them. It'll be so hard to say goodbye.

(Also, as my friends should know on here, I named him little Luigi after the Luigi was lost in transport - I named him while he was still lost, and plan to keep it even though he is now found & going to be mine) 






An update on the big Luigi who is going to be myyy boy soon, he is actually going to be transported to me this sunday. I am SO nervous since that was the last time he ended up 'escaping' and being missing for nearly 3 months. :| But I am going to have to trust in these people. I am going to be driving from my house in MA, all the way to Rhode Island, and picking him up and 5 other kitties and bringing them to the next driver, who is going to take the other kitties up towards Maine.. Gonna be a long day for all of these kitties. Also going to be a long day for me, too. I have to pick them up around 8:30pm in RI.. which is over 2hrs away, then head home... and still drop the others off.. I am not looking forward to it, but of course I will be doing it, because it's the least I can do. I am anxious and excited to get my boy Luigi... now here is to hoping he'll get along with all my babies here.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 9, 2013)

Morgan is teaching me how to use TinyPic... AND I thought you guys would like to see this cute pictures of my girls who were cuddling with me last night on the couch. Love them!! Sophie & Tinka.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 10, 2013)

Awww very cute pictures! Shoot its gonna be rainin here all weekend too. It suuuucks!
Whenever one of the terds don't want to get out of their crates, I just set it down and let them come out on their own. Or if its a pop off top then you could pop it off. OR, if one is particularly scared and takes a long time coming out. Let that one out first and then when he finally comes out let the other one out. Did you get my email??


----------



## whitelop (May 10, 2013)

I'm in love with your cats face! haha. I really love her coloring! 
Tinka is adorable!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 10, 2013)

I so love that pic of Tinka and Sophie!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 10, 2013)

Great to see the new blog Danielle. I recognise all the animals form your other one and love the kitties. When will you get Luigi or have you got him already...his story was amazing and he´ll be lucky when he joins your home. 

Love the dogs and your two boys are just so cute. Love furry faced Tucker and GusGus is such a lovely little guy and I´m rooting for them. It is so funny he manages to get out, I can just imagine him humping poor Tucker. 

I bought a basil plant today for my three, it´s their favourite so once I´ve used the leaves, I´ll put it out on the terrace to see if it grows again. it´s a bit hit and miss for me as it´s starting to get really hot again now...it said 41ºC today on my thermometer in the car when I got in this afternoon. I like the nice weather but it´s just been too humid today. 

Love that pic of Sophie and Tinka...obviously, they don´t fight like cat and dog lol.


----------



## Morquinn (May 10, 2013)

> Morquinn &#8211; Your avatar is so cute, I like your lion and your lop, they are adorable!! How old are they? Male and female? Whats their names? Yay!! It looks like your lop is smaller than your lion huh? I think mines the other way around, actually. Haha



The lops name is Ollie, he is only 9 weeks old, the lionhead is Babs, she is about 3 1/2 months old. They are inseperable when out of their cages, which they wont be able to play together for much longer until they get spayed and nuetered, sad, but hopefully they will bond again later!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 10, 2013)

Luigi will be in transport this sunday ALL DAY. It's going to be a long day. I will have to leave my house around 6pm.. so that I can drive 2 and a half hours away, I need to drive to RI to pick him up, along with 5 other cats, and take them back to my home, where another lady will meet me & will take the other 5 cats on their way. They are going to a rescue in Maine, I guess. I prob. won't be home 'til around 10:30 or 11:00, so it's going to be a long long night. :| I'm wicked bummed because it's gunna be sunday night, which means I have to work bright and early the next morning. Which means I can't spend too much time with my boy Luigi. & I am so so anxious, it's about time! 3 months is too too long! Thanks for asking Chris, he doesss have a pretty amazing story! And I am just so glad it is going to have a happy ending! Finally!! 

I'm glad you guys enjoyed Tinka & Sophie. They aren't always laying down together, but they definitely love me and to cuddle with me, so it sometimes ends up like that, haha. I love my girls!! 

Alright, so I wanted to share a lot of things with you guys.. I'll start off with this video, which will show you guys a big step Gusgus and I had last night 

[ame]http://youtu.be/Bgo0D5OBYHw[/ame]


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 10, 2013)

Yay he let you pet him!! Does he like getting forhead rubs? Smokey loves that so much. But it looks like he's really settling in.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 10, 2013)

This is a bunny who was boxing at me and wouldn't even let me pick him up. I got to pick him up today a couple of times but yesterday he flopped in front of me and stayed flopped as I petted him! It made me feel so accomplished.


----------



## JBun (May 10, 2013)

That's really great! He looked so relaxed, and looked like he enjoyed the pets. That's pretty good that he would tolerate full body petting. Sometimes mine don't want me petting their whole body, and usually just want head rubs and cheek rubs. Especially their little feetsies. They HATE me touching their feet.

The suggestion to stop playtime if they started humping was just cause if all they are caring about is humping each other the whole time, then there really isn't much of a point to continue the play date since they wouldn't really be playing. Plus if all they are doing is humping, then sometimes the rabbit being *molested* can start to get irritated if it goes on too long. So that's why I said that you should probably just end the date, and wait a little longer for the hormones to fade a bit more.

Can't wait to see pics of the new kitty all settled into his new home. I can tell you are so excited for him to finally be home with you


----------



## whitelop (May 11, 2013)

Aww! He looks like such a sweetie! He really reminds me of Foo though, so it made me a little sad. Not his color, but just being a mini lop and his head and body. 

I'm glad that he's making progress towards being more comfortable with you! That was big steps forward! Ellie barely lets me pet her while she's flopped like that. 
I can't wait for you to get Luigi FINALLY!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 11, 2013)

Morgan, I am so sorry that it made you sad. I know you must still be so devasted about beautiful Foo.  I thought that it was a huge step for GusGus & I... he is learning to trust me, yesterday he was okay with my picking him up a couple of times, too, but its the 'catching him' part that is hard.. haha and of course when I was putting him to bed, he didn't like me picking him up then. He jumped out of my hands  and it was kind of scary but luckily he landed okay! 

Jenny - I actually did put them on the porch for play time yesterday, as you suggested. I did it mostly because I was anxious to see how it would be, and it was nice enough out.  I have a couple of videos I want to share with you guys about that. 

I was surprised because Tucker was humping GusGus and I thought it would've been the other way around because GusGus was so brave there, and Tucker was the nervous one the other day, but it was kinda both ways. They both humped, but I DID have some success, where it looked like GUS wanted to be groomed by Tucker, and Tucker just groomed himself instead! haha. I may have a little Phoebe and Buster on my hands! 

Anyway, here are the videos.. I didn't record the whole thing because I hate when Tucker humps Gus on the face or vice versa, I'm always so scared they're going to bite eachothers pee-pees when they're in that position, and I'm too much of a wimp. I get too scared! haha

[ame]http://youtu.be/qWKA1abJiJM[/ame]


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 11, 2013)

And then, the second video, which I like a little more  and think you guys will too.. maybe?

[ame]http://youtu.be/j9WA6pF30OM[/ame]


----------



## JBun (May 11, 2013)

That didn't look too bad. It's good they aren't wanting to fight or nip, but you will need to be careful with Gus humping Tucker, as it seems to kind of freak Tucker out a little, so if he gets too nervous he may bite. And definitely separate quickly if they are humping the wrong end, or you may be paying the vet a visit if they are still hormonal and you can still see their little wee-wees. If they are still coming out when they hump, you may even want to wait another week before trying again. You also may want a little bit smaller area where you can more closely supervise and more easily split them up if you need to. You could even just block off part of a room to make it a little smaller. You just want to be able to easily reach them and separate them, since they are just interested in each other and not so much in playing or exploring yet. But that did look good in the second video, a lot like Buster and Phoebe. And maybe it means the hormones are starting to fade too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 11, 2013)

In the beginning of the second video was Tucker licking Gus a little bit? I thought it was funny that Gus kept shoving his head under Tucker.  You have such handsome boys, I swear I will bunnynap them someday!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 11, 2013)

Well those looked good to me for their first time! GusGus is so big lol. Looked just like buster and my Feebs hehehehe. Tomorrow is the big day! Congratulations! I'm excited for you!!!!!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 11, 2013)

I hope all you mothers out there have a WONDERFUL mother's day! I feel like we are all mothers since we all have our furr-babies! I know I feel like they're my kids, so THANKS for the happy mothers day back  haha. I have always wanted my boyfriend to be thoughtful and get me a happy mother's day card.. but he has never. ): BUT this year I was reminded exactly why I foster and why I do what I do... people really appreciate it!! and I was reminded of that today when a lady who adopted two of my foster kittens came by with some beautiful flowers & a mug that says I'm cat mother of the year, haha.  It made me so very happy. xoxo. Seriously I couldn't have asked for a better home for these two girls. Princess was a little shy and relied on her sister Lily a little bit more than usual, so we decided they HAD to be adopted out together. And luckily we found this married couple that understood and also had the patience to deal with the scared little Princess who has come so far ! I am so proud of her, and so happy that I have met these people. Here are some pictures 







Then, Boogey (my kitty that I call my soul-kitty) was checking out the flowers and being a cutie - patooootie. 






And then my two girls that got the best home! Princess and Lily











And last but not least; 





Jenny - Was Tucker really getting annoyed? I thought Tucker was just trying to turn around so that HE could hump GUSGUS, haha.. because I honestly don't think they want to let go of who is dominant or not just yet. BUT also, when I picked GusGus' up after seperating them, his wee-wee WAS out, so as you said, I do think it's hormonal. I was going to wait a couple more weeks anyways but after your last comment I decided to try them again. I think I'm gunna wait again now.. because I feel like it is definitely hormonal.. and I am hoping that it stops and it goes away. :\ I hope that them not humping the WHOLE time does mean that their hormones are fading away... it's been two whole weeks haha

Right now that pen has been working out perfectly that I have set up, I pushed the cage up against the wall a little closer, and Tucker and Gus are on the opposite sides than they used to be. Switching the cages, am I supposed to do that every day? Like if Gus is now in Tuckers cage can't I leave him in there for a few days AND then do a switch again? They've been swapped for a couple of days now.. tomorrow morning I was planning on switching them back to their old cages. Tucker is really seeming to enjoy the huge dog kennel, haha. I also got those interlocking shelves in from walmart.. I hope I have enough. I am gunna actually go try to put them together in just a couple of minutes. Wish me luck! haha. 

Pip - I don't think Tucker was licking Gus, he was really just grooming himself, haha. Pwease don't bunny nap them, I'll miss them too much! 

Katie - I know! GusGus DOES look huge, but sometimes I don't think he's that big at all! haha 

I'm glad I was doing the right thing by stopping them when they hump eachothers faces. :|


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 11, 2013)

I'm just catching up with everyone's blogs, I've had a busy couple of days.

Anyway, I'll let you know how my watermelon growing goes. I've grown a garden before, and I've grown watermelons before. But when I grew the watermelons I had to pick them before they were ripe because we were renting at the place where we grew them, and we were going to move out in a couple of days. But even though we harvested them early they still tasted pretty good, they tasted like store bought watermelons. If you have any gardening questions I'd be happy to help you! 

I loved the new pictures of your kitties! And that picture of Sophie and Tinka is so sweet. Chris is right, they must not fight like cat and dog.

I can't wait until you can get Luigi, you must be so excited! And I'm sure Luigi will love his new home. 

I loved the video of you petting GusGus, he did seem pretty comfortable. I'm sure after time he will be more comfortable and let you pet without running away.

The second video seemed pretty good. There was no fighting. But gosh GusGus was a humper, lol. I agree with Jenny, it seems to freak Tucker out and that might cause him to bite.

Yes, we should get mother day cards too. Because we are like a mother to our pets. Aww, that's so sweet that a woman gave you a cat mother of the year cup and some flowers. That's so sweet!  I loved the pictures of the cats, they are so adorable! I love cats. They are such sweet animals.


----------



## whitelop (May 12, 2013)

I just got around to watching the video of their "date". I also agree that Tucker was a little freaked out by Gus humping him. BUT other than him being a little weird about it, they looked pretty good! They weren't nippy or out for the kill or anything like that. I think once their hormones subside they'll be okay to start bonding! 

Those flowers are so pretty! That was SO nice of her to get you flowers and a mug. I would drink coffee out of that mug like everyday! I agree that animal owners are moms too. Sure its different because they're not actual people, but its still taking care of a little life that wouldn't be able to take care of itself otherwise. 
I was an animal mom before I was a real mom and sometimes, I think that the animals are more difficult than the actual kid! haha. 
Congrats on getting two of the kittens a really great home! Sometime I miss having kittens, but then I think...no, I like being able to walk passed the couch or my bed without worrying about my ankles being attacked. But then I still have a cat that gets crazy in the middle of the night and I can't put my foot over the edge of the bed without her attacking me. LOL 

My Fat Cat started out really shy. She would only come to me and she became my cat. She's like totally bonded to me, I guess as much as a cat can be. But now, shes the sweetest thing. She came out of her shell when she was like 4 and now she loves everyone. She likes to lay between me and the my laptop and likes to sleep on my husband. And she likes to curl up between my husband and I on the couch, into the unbelievably small space. hahha. My hub just looks at her and sighs, I tell him she's the 12 year old Fat Cat and she'll lay where she wants! LOL


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 12, 2013)

Love the picture of Boogie and the flowers lol. Those kittens are adorable! I've been wanting to get a lop for a while and now that I've seen Gus I want one even more!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 12, 2013)

Just watched the videos and apart from the humping, there were good signs. At the beginning of the second video, Tucker was grooming himself which is a really good sign and he almost seemed as though he was grooming GusGus. So once their hormones are out of the way, I think you´ll have two really good buddies here. 

Flowers are lovelyand the mug, it was so good of her to do that. 

Pics of the cats are adorable, they are all so pretty.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 13, 2013)

I hope everyone had a great mother's day! My day was ... okay. It was just hard to decide like what to do... my Mom can be so miserable that it's hard to keep her happy sometimes. & I wish it wasn't like that, I so badly want to have fun with her and have a close friendly relationship with one another -- but that won't ever happen & I've learned to accept that by now. We basically made plans to have lunch at my house with my other half's mother too. My brother & his wife ALSO came.. I almost felt like my mom was bored.. and sometimes Mike mom is just TOO much. I can't stand her.. and I kept asking my Mom if she'd wanna go for a walk, but she kept saying no of course. Anyways, we ate some chinese food, and then we sat on my porch and chatted.  It was alright. 

Truthfully Mike's Mom is just stress for me. She acts like she knows everything & it's hard to explain but she basically degrades me. I don't feed my dogs human food... and I caught her giving Stubbie & Tinka (and her little dog) bread.. like breaking it up and giving it to them as a treat, right by the table! and I was like "NO, dont give them that" & really I would've LOVED it if Mike stepped in and said it, but he never does & I look like the bitch... esp. because it's his mother not mine. We have told her 1,000 times we do NOT give them human food, but she's like "Oh, you don't give them anything?? Not any human food at ALL?" and I said "No because I don't want them to beg" "Well how come they were begging at the table then?" and I wanted to say because of PEOPLE LIKE YOU. They weren't begging to me!!! RAH. I hate people.. I really do. Plus, she brought her dog over and he marked everything.. meaning he pissed all over all of my stuff, AND she even let her dog out the back door and LEFT the door open !! HELLO, I have cats!!! GRR. end rant there.

Heres a cute picture of my puppies  





And finally.... my mothers day night I was so excited for!! 





Luigi is FINALLY home with me. I was SO anxious for so long!! I could barely even sleep the night prior, but! I did and the transport was running an hour late, so I didn't get to leave for my 2hr drive until 6:45.. got there around 8:40ish... and had some time to spare. My boy got to me around 9pm... it was so exciting. I just couldn't wait!! Then we had to go home  We helped with a transport, so there were 4 other carriers.. two of the carriers had 4 kittens in them. Like 4 kittens each. I wanted to squeeze them all. The lady Hannah who was driving the next and last leg for them picked em up at my house, and didn't get to them until around 11:15pm.. I was so tired already but all I wanted to do was spend some time with my boy. 






So, he is in my bathroom because I have a lot of pets and I am trying to slowly introduce them all. Ramona I thought would be the nicest, but nope. It's definitely going to take some time. I brought her in there this morning and she was mean, growling and hissing. Then when I got home I let the dogs out and let him roam around a little and he met the other kitties too. They ALL hissed and growled. Mike is out in the garage, I kind of wanted him to come in so we can try him with the dogs, but Idk when he will be coming in. :\ ): 






Last night when we got him, around 12:15am I convinced Mike to go to bed and asked him to take all of our pets in there with him. I let Luigi out to explore and he was sooo sweet. I mean I obviously hung out with him in the bathroom waiting, too. But yeah, every second I moved, like if I moved my hand or something he came running and meowing and wanting to be rubbed. So sweet. I was hoping he would've slept WITH me.. but he didn't. I woke up and he was kneading at the blanket -but that was all. Not very long, haha. But that's okay, he still had so much to explore. xoxo 

I just love him!

My buns are doing very well, too.  They have a whole room & poor Luigi is locked up in a tiny bathroom. I feel horrid. :\ Anyways. They are doing good! the interlocking shelf I put together as a 'pen/wall' to separate the room... it has been working WONDERFULLY. I think I can finally feel comfortable that Tucker can't escape. And they won't have any unscheduled 'play-dates'  I finally feel like I don't have to worry about it. It's so nice. 

I agree with all of you; I am going to wait another week and try again. Or even try another couple of weeks and try again.  I think they're going to be just fine together! I thought if they weren't going to bond then they would atleast be biting now... glad they aren't!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 13, 2013)

Ugh I hate people that are like that thinking they know everything. Luigi is such a handsome boy, and he sounds so sweet!


----------



## PaGal (May 14, 2013)

Luigi is very handsome and don't feel too bad about having him in the bathroom since cats spend so much time sleeping plus it gives him a chance to acclimate without all of the attitude from other cats.

Our original cat was OK with Isabelle but now that she's had her kittens she is growling. I wonder if the original kitty was just being nicer because she knew she was pregnant. Cats can be so goofy.


----------



## whitelop (May 14, 2013)

If you hadn't gone through hell to get Luigi, I would totally come steal him from you! He has the funniest, cutest face! I just want to let him sleep on my back! haha. 
Sorry, all my cats sleep on my back, so every morning I wake up with one of three on my back. hahaha. Or this morning I woke up with all three on me. I was laying on my back and one was on my chest, one was on my knees and the last was on my feet. My husband came back upstairs and was like "ohmygod, you've become the cat lady. Are you dead? Are they guarding your dead body? Honey? No really answer me, they're looking like they want to eat my face because I'm up here, so hello?" haha. I started to laugh, because he's so stupid. But really, if I had been dead, thats probably what would have happened. 

I'm sorry your mother in law is a B. I have one of those too! We gave them our dog and I told them that he had to eat this certain food because it was really good and he liked it and he kept weight on with that food. So what do they feed him now? Like kibbles and bits or pedegree some-crap with skippy canned food on top. He's keeping on weight, but its terrible food! I was SO mad when I saw they were feeding him that, I just wanted to take him back with me. And they feed him all kinds of people food and I never did that because I HATE A BEGGING DOG! We got a wiener dog from them when we were first married and she was the worst! She would eat all her food in 12 seconds and then go eat the other dogs food, then she would come and beg at us and I would tell her to go lay down and she would sneak to the trash to try to get in that. So I started putting her in her kennel to get her to leave us alone, but she would sit in there and bark and whine. So I would cover her kennel up like a bird and it would mostly stop her from whining and yapping. Then if she was good throughout dinner, she would get a dog treat and then let out of the kennel. She was possibly my least favorite dog ever, she was a spiteful girl. 

I'm sure it will take a little bit for the rest of the cats to get used to Luigi. Hell, my cats still fight with each other. I have one that HUNTS the other one. LOL


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 14, 2013)

I'm sorry about your mother in law, she doesn't sound fun.

I loved the new pictures of your dogs. They are so adorable and they sound like such sweeties.

Yay, I'm so glad you have Luigi now! He is such a handsome boy, and I love his adorable little face!  I bet your so excited to have him now. He has such cute quirky colorings and I love his yellow eyes. I hope all your cats get used to him, its never fun bonding animals.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 14, 2013)

BAHAHA Morgan. Funny funny funny! 

I hate that when people don't respect your rules. Just DONT feed the dog, how hard is that seriously?! *SLAP SLAP SLAPPETY SLAP TO YOUR MIL!*


----------



## JBun (May 14, 2013)

I love Luigi's coloring. It's so striking! I'm glad he got to you safe and sound


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 17, 2013)

Hi Guys.. it's been a busy week. :\ I feel bad I haven't been able to spend a TON of time with my buns. Obviously been giving them their loving, but not as much as I want to, and would like to. But they're fine! The interlocking shelf wall that I built them is holding up quite nicely! They haven't escaped at all & so they're doing good, they aren't locked in their cages anymore. when I change their cage sides.. does that have to be done daily? Or could I move them to the other ones cage/side of the room and leave them there for a few days & THEN move again? Please, let me know.. I'm debating. I had them in the opposite sides like for a few days, but now it's been a little while since I've done it again, so not sure if it was a complete waste of time and useless for me to have even bothered. :| 

I am gunna wait another week probably until I try and get them together again and see how they do. I also wanted to tell you guys I have started picking some of the parsley off of my plant (haven't noticed it growing back) but of course Tucker actually REALLY likes it! Which is great because he is sooo picky when it comes to the store-bought kind and everything.. And Gusgus loves literally anything & everything.

So, kind of upset because today is my cousin's wedding.. & originally I was supposed to be in it. Well, I decided NOT to be after I said yes, because I honestly didn't want to spend money on it, I know that sounds horrible but we're not close AT all... infact we fight a lot more than anything else - as we have gotten older things have changed, but still. Plus, the guy she is marrying treats her like ****, but they've been together for like ever now.. so they've basically been married haha. But, I am happy for her, if that's what she wants. Why am I upset? Oh... because I meant to ask for atleast half a day so I can be ready and go.. because who has a wedding on a friday night @ 4:30?? SHE does.. apparently. :| I didn't want to use any vacation time, but I meant to ask, and gosh the time flew by so fast I kind of forgot.. and then a girl at my work left, and we have only 2 of us medical assistants with 2 offices, so there is zero coverage, so I couldn't ask because I knew they wouldn't approve it, so why bother? So basically.. I am now working until 5pm... and the wedding is at 4:30, haha! So, I am obviously going to miss the ceremony part & my cousin is okay with that, but I told her we will be at the reception part & I am actually looking forward to it, I love dancing around & having a good time... and of course I like it better when we can drinkkk.  !! I just am sad because most fridays my Doctor I run .. runs way late because he's kinda slow with the patients (Luckily he's really nice so I usually don't mind, - plus overtime is bank!) so usually we don't get out until 5:30 or even later.. :| which means I'm not home until 6!!!! and then I gotta get READY! and then go.. ugh. And by get ready I mean take care of our millions of foster pets and our own pets & GO GO GO. I'm hoping Mike will be home early, so that way all I have to do is run upstairs and check on the foster kittens and get my dress on and skiddaddle. Wish me luck! haha.

Oh... so I have been so very stressed this week. Like wicked stressed. First it started with Sunday.. our long ride and getting Luigi, and it being so late, we didn't get home 'til 11.. I had to set him up in the bathroom away from my other babies, and then of COURSE I wanted to spend time with him!! So, I didn't get to bed until 1:00am that night. & I actually slept on the couch so I could get some quality time with him when I let him out of the bathroom. I figured I'd let him get used to the house & have my pets be in our bedroom with Mike.. we continued that so far this whole week until Wednesday night (Got into a little fight with Mike about Luigi actually) and so I decided to sleep on the couch with Luigi instead of sleeping with Mike. (When it comes down to it - I always choose my pets side over his! haha.. is that wrong?) But anyways, that's skipping things.. I found out some horrible news with my Mom... so we went and got icecream with her so she didn't have to be alone, so I didn't get home 'til late. Then Wednesday... big things happened; I'll tell you all about that. But yesterday was the FIRST night I actually got to kind of do what I wanted/relax, and go to bed at a decent time... and I slept in my own bed (yes) haha with the door open and let Luigi and my kitties mix.

He's been doing really really well; though he peed on my bed >.< Which is why Mike was mad.. but I think (THINK) he is marking his territory because he has peed a few times, he peed on a cat bed I put into the bathroom with him (I believe he did it because it was all of my cats bed that they shared and usually kept next to me where they all want to sleep. This was a great thing because they'd sleep in the bed instead of ALL over me  ) , he peed on the bath mat in the bathroom, which I am kind of thinking he was just mad he was locked up in there because he haaates being in there & i don't blame him. AND then he peed on my BED! Right where the other cats are usually sleeping. :| I was mad, too, but I think he honestly was 'marking' he was only fixed a couple of weeks ago so his hormones are still raging, too. He hasn't peed since and that was 2 days ago, so I am crossing my fingers. That night though he actually laid ontop of me on the couch for a little, which made me SO happy.  !!! Yay!!! Also, that was the first night I let one of my other cats stay out there with him... Sophie (My white kitty/flame point kitty) the kitty in the picture with Tinka I posted last time. All of the cats and him just growl and hiss for the most part, nothing too nuts, so I think they will learn to accept one another & will eventually do just fine  I just can't wait to get to that point. I am so anxious and am always jumping the gun, but when I left for work today I left him out with them all, I figured they'd work out whatever they had to, and if they were going to have a big brawl they prob. would've had that last night. But, we will see when we get home. (p.s Mike just got home & hasn't said anything; so I am taking this as.. they did fine!! yay)

I want to finish but I gotta leave work soon, I am getting anxious and already so late to this wedding I feel horrible!! I will write next time about the two things I am missing... like how about I got hit by two different people two different times since the last time I wrote to you, which BY the way, hasn't even been a week (i think?) like seriously.

Anyways, hope everyone had a happy friday!!!! and had a great week, too!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (May 17, 2013)

sounds like you´ve had a real stressful week but I just love little Luigi, that face is so cute and those markings are really striking. Looks as though he´s settled in already. Shame about him marking but good job it was only once. 

Looks like you could do with a rest from everything but unfortunately, we can´t say "stop the world, I want to get off ". So bad of your MIL to feed your dog. I also hate it when you tell someone not to do something and they do exactly the opposite and a shame that Mike didn´t back you up. 

Try and have a rest from the world at the weekend and enjoy your bunnies and cats and dogs and take strength from all the love and affection they give you.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (May 21, 2013)

New cage for binoo and moo. they are finally getting along again. lol


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 22, 2013)

How did I miss like 5 days of this??? Fingers crossed that Luigi and the other cats get along.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (May 28, 2013)

I feel like such a jerk, I should've been updating this by now & catching up on everyone elses' blog, too. I am so sorry! Happy Tuesday though! I feel like it's Monday since we had yesterday off, haha. 


So, A couple of reasons i've been away... my computer at home, is BUSTED. I noticed that I got locked out of my email a couple of weeks ago, and I was sooo mad with hotmail.. which is now outlook. I ended up calling the company and asking them why.. the first lady I dealt with was indian (I could care less but I just couldn't understand her) and she said that they had to remote into my computer and there was going to be a charge for that. I was like "ARE you kidding me?! YOU guys locked me out of my FREE email and you think I'm gunna pay YOU guys to see WHY and to fix it?!" Like seriously. I was sooo angry! So she ended up hanging up on me.. aha. & I called a different number but for the same company, And they did remote into my computer, but they didn't charge me. He went into my computer & apparently I have a crap ton of virus' and I have hackers who are in my system and everything, like really? Wonderful. So, the guy told me I could pay 159 for a one time fix, or I could pay 199.99 for a year of tech support and a fix... or pay 299.99 for a 3 year fix, and 599.99 for a 5 year fix. Like dude, really? I paid prob 300 for my computer itself. But he kept trying to upsell everything, because of course that is his job. I told him I can't just go spending 500 right now, and that I will call him back within the week. My cousin works on computers, so I knew he could fix my computer.. so I contacted him. The guy literally called me two days later and called me 3 times in a row without leaving a voicemail. He ended up leaving me a voicemail and then calling me again 3 more times in a row. Like, real professional, right? I was at work. Leave me alone. :| Anyways, needless to say I got my computer back last friday.. took it with us away this weekend and Saturday it was pouring out so I wanted to watch a movie (we were at our camp) and it wouldn't play a movie I was sooo mad, haha. Also the screen looked stretched out and not normal, so I wasn't too happy about that either, so I brought it back to my cousin yesterday, and I should be getting it back today. :| But he put windows 8 on it, not sure how I feel about it. I kind of just wanted my windows 7 professional back because it's what I liked. But whatever. I can't be too picky. Now I am hoping he can figure out my email, or I will just have to make a new one. 


I miss you guys SO much!


So, (obviously it was a long weekend) and we have a campground in NH... I don't know if I told you guys about this just yet. Basically, we share a trailer and a site with one of Mike's friends. He got the site with his buddy Ryan a year before him & I started dating. It's fun there, basically we all just chill and drink by the fire, etc. But most of the time Mike gets wicked drunk & leaves me to take care of the dogs, and then I feel like a Mom and I can't get too drunk because I have to be responsible. But it's alright.. I've been kind of feeling a little down in the dumps lately. :| Anyways.. I wasn't going to go to our camp because of all of our fosters, it's like I feel OK leaving them when we go Saturday night and come back up mid-afternoon sunday.. but this time we were going up from sat. night to monday.. and the kittens need so much! So, luckily a lady who does rescue was willing to come to my house & not only take care of the kittens, but also MY cats, and buns, too!! I was so happy.  I actually got to go away for a full two nights & not even be worried about my animals back at home.


By the way, a reason why before (I wanted to write this in the last update) I've been so busy... is because my Momma cat Stella has 4 newbie kittens!!! She already had 6 kittens, which by the way, are now 7 weeks.. it's so insane how fast they grow, and I don't want them to leave  it's breaking my heart thinking of them leaving. But anyways, because I post so many pics on FB.. theres this lady who does rescue work, she contacted me because she knew I had a nursing mom cat.. and she had 4 newbie kittens that she was trying to bottle feed. They weren't taking the bottle very well. :\ So she was wondering if I would try to see if my Momma cat Stella would take them on as her own. Which she has seemed to do. Sometimes I think she's honestly just done! She would've been done so long ago if she was just taking care of her kittens, because they are no longer nursing. The 6 week old kittens (they'll be 7 weeks in two days *insert wicked sad face here* ) have been taking care of the little ones like they are their own, too. It's so cute to see. There is one kitten who has basically chosen me.. the kittens all sleep in a little 'kitten-pile' and every single time I come in the room the one I named little Luigi jumps out of the kitten pile & runs over to me. He'll pull on my pant leg, or recently he even climbs up my pant leg to get me to sit down with him so that he can curl up in my lap and sleep. I really really wish I could keep him. ): I keep trying to convince Mike.. I could keep him if I really wanted to without his permission, because I could care less if he says yes or no. That sounds so mean, but theres a lot behind that... but if he would agree to it, I would feel a lot better about it. but he keeps saying no... because that willl then make 6 kitties. :| We will see.


Today is Mike & I's 4 year anniversary... We may go out to dinner.. but I'm not really caring where or what we do, because we honestly just got home last night and truthfully I wouldn't mind just being at the house, but he wants to go out to dinner.. so we may go out. We'll see.. We agreed to not get eachother anything for our anniversary.. but I was trying to convince him to get me this kitty for our anniversary. I know that I really do need to let him go, but it's so hard for me. It's harder for me when they choose you, you know?? 
It sucks when they do that, because I'm already emotionally attached... but it's worse when they do it to you even MORE! Oh well. I'll just have to keep in real close contact with whoever adopts him. I am hoping this lady named Janice does, but she wanted only one and she chose Roly Poly Oly, and is trying to convince her other half to let her get two, and if she can get two she wants my little Luigi. I have been talking to her since they were 10 days old, so I would feel comfortable giving him to her. But anyone else I'm so AHHH about!!! GOD. It's so hard to trust people with your kids. :| This fostering thing is really really hard, because of course you are going to get attached, and especially when they are baby kitties that are born in your home, so you bring them up from day one. :\ I'm gunna be a mess in a couple of weeks! 


The other new 4 kittens are SO small.. like really small. I am weighing them daily so I can make sure that they are growing a little. It's scary.. and taking up a lot of my time. 
My poor buns haven't had as much time with me as I usually like to. GusGus has started peeing outside of his box... on my hardwood floor, leaving stains. :| Not very happy about that. ): One day this week I am going to try them out on my porch again... it's been a while now since they've been neutered, so we will see. Thankfully the little interlocking shelves being put together has worked out PERFECTLY. They haven't escaped at all. & so they get to have half the room to themselves and aren't cooped out in their cages. 


I hope everyone is doing well. 

P.S - Luigi peed on my bed that one time, and then peed again the following Monday.. it's been over a week since he peed on anything. I truly think that he was/is just stressed and nervous with all the other pets around.. and that's how he was showing it. I got this diffuser called "Feliway" it's supposed to calm anxiety in kitties, etc. Also got the spray and I spray it on my bed a ton, too. The diffuser goes off in my room constantly all day! And I put another box in my bedroom, also got this litter called 'cat-attract' and its expensive so I mix it in! I also ordered these cat-shelves that you hang on the wall and it gives them some Vertical area! I am excited to see how much my kitties love that! & Also thinking of making a few for the other rooms in our house, too. I'm excited for this project.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 28, 2013)

I hate when my computer acts up. I've had lots virus' on my computer too. One time I had this really bad virus that sometimes didn't let me do internet thankfully my brother who is really good at computers fixed it. We have two big computers and a two laptops and one of the big computers just recently had windows 8 installed on it. It was weird at first, but trust me you'll get used to it. 

Aww, little Luigi sounds so sweet. I can see why you want to keep him. I mean if I had an animal that chose me I would really want to keep it too. I hope at the end Mike will agree to let you keep him, or if not, hopefully Janice will adopt him. 

Ash used to pee on the floor sometimes, but now he stopped. Hopefully GusGus will too.

I hope Luigi will settle in well. I'm sure your kitties will love the shelves. It sounds like a fun project too.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 28, 2013)

I hate it when my laptop doesn't work, once my sister got a virus and her laptop that she'd had for like 5 years crashed, she lost everything on it. Aww little Luigi sounds so sweet! And I know what you mean about it being hard with kittens, especially when they decide that you're their special person. Well it's good that Luigi hasn't had any more accidents, and it sounds like he'll be settling in quite nicely!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 28, 2013)

Dang, viruses. UGH! Not cool!!!! I have major bad luck with computers but thankfully this computer I am on now is the work computer and I don't bring it anywhere or move it at all. And we got Norton for all three computers recently and it seems to be doing its job.

I can't stand when men want to get drunk and we have to be the responsible MOMMY type person!  If I wanted to be a mommy I would get impregnated! geez!

Aww Little Luigi, I hope Janice takes him and then you can visit him often.

ohhhh GusGus is BAAAD! How many litter boxes does he have? Maybe add another one where he likes to pee most?

I hear they have those anti-anxiety thingys for dogs too and they seem to really work so hooray!


----------



## whitelop (May 28, 2013)

I want Little Luigi! Do you want to bring him down to SC?! He could be number 5 for me. haha. I love kittens, they're so cute! Its really good that your mama cat adopted those little babies. What a good mama. I have one of those too, my oldest cat is the best mama ever. She nursed one of her kittens for a year and now she takes care of all the other cats and cleans their heads for them. hahaha. She's 13. I still have the kitten she nursed for a year, that would be the Fat Cat. 

My husbands laptop crashed a few months ago, it was terrible. He lost like 3000 songs from itunes and a lot other things from it. Then we got this little google chromebook and this thing is great! haha. I really have no complaints about it. 

Hahaha. You guys complain about having to be the "mommies" when the men drink! Welcome to it! hahah. I just had to explain it to my bestie who is getting married in a few months, its always like this. We are women for a reason, we take care of everything; the animals, the house, the kids, the food. It never ends...ever. Sometimes its really bad and they make you insane, but most of the time its okay. They're the most irritating people you couldn't live without. Thats the best way I could put it. haha. I'm going to share about my friends fiance on my blog, so as not to pollute yours Danielle! 

I wanna go camping...


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jun 1, 2013)

3000 songs from iTunes! WOW! I would throw a B.F. 
I don't like to babysit, it's not like its ever the other way around. He never wants to babysit me when I'm drunk...and I am a happy drunk! Who wouldn't wanna babysit me? lol.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 3, 2013)

I ALSO would've thrown a B.F. 3000 songs? That's NOT cheap! I bought my Mom a little chromebook for christmas last year... she seems to like it a lot. My cousin backed up my pictures, that was all I truly cared about, I have them on a disc and when I get a free second (which has been rare lately) I will put them back on my computer. 


Good news - Little Luigi is going home with Roly Poly Oly (his brother) with the lady Janice. I am ecstatic, and also heartbroken at the same time. I totally wish I could keep him, but I can't. And it breaks me into a million pieces, but it's what is best, too. :| It's just hard to admit it and it'll be even harder to say goodbye to him. I'm glad she is taking him though, because her & I have talked often since they were 9 days old so I know she'll give him a great home, and I'm very happy it's not going to someone completely random, you know? I love that your Mama cat takes such great care of all the babies! My Momma cat is doing pretty good, though these kittens are itty bitty, I may actually try doing a little bottlefeeding while I am home, too, to try and bulk them up a little bit. :\ I'll let you all know how that goes, it's been really hard with all of the stuff going on lately. 

My camping can be KIND OF fun.. and sometimes it's just a pain in the butt and can be boring. Depends on who is up there.. I like to get real drunk and have a blast, but most of the time, like I was saying I really can't because someone has to be semi-sober to take care of and watch the dogs.. I end up watching one of the other kids dogs, too.. he has a camp up there & leaves his dog offleash and the dog wanders, and it makes me mad and I get scared for the dog itself. :| Not cool. It drives me bonkers that he can't even watch his own dog.. My big dog Stubbie is hooked to the bench, and Tinka is great offleash so I don't have to worry about her, unless his dog is around. She'll wander off with him, bc she LOVES him. 

Here is a little story -- One night we were up at the camp and I was exhausted - so I went to sleep. Topher and Scooby came over.. Scooby is a daushound mix, he's very cute and so sweet.. Tinka is INLOVE with him. (This was before Stubbie came around) So she didn't want to sleep with me anymore, so I let her out, and I told Mike to keep a good eye on her... an hour or so later (I wake up multiple times if Mike or the pups aren't in bed with me) I woke up and I didn't hear the dogs.... turns out they took off and Mike and Topher were too busy talking to even notice them gone. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Luckily Tinka came back once we called her a few times and started walking around, but that was the scariest moment of my life. And also the moment where I told Mike I don't think we could ever have kids! HAHA. Pain in the butt guys!! 


I agree though, us women are the ones who mostly take care of everything. Mike & I have been getting into fights about it lately because sometimes I just need a little help! .. ugh.

I definitely got used to windows 8 for the most part, I mean it's not too bad.. still figuring it out, I haven't had much time to go on it though. :| 

 
GusGus has only one box, they both have only one box... BUT he's moving it to the side and peeing right where it was, like a butt.. it's not like he's peeing in a whole other area. & Katie, that is exactly how I feel.. IF i wanted to be a MOMMY I would've gotten pregnant!!! UGH.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 3, 2013)

That's great news about little Luigi! I know you must be sad about it but it's awesome that he gets to go to a home with his brother and that they're going to someone who sounds really really nice.  Oh my gosh! I would have been freaked out if something like that happened to me too! And speaking of GusGus, I haven't seen him and Tucker in a while!


----------



## whitelop (Jun 3, 2013)

Its really good that the kittens are going to a good home! It has to be a load off your mind to know they're going somewhere where they'll be happy! 

We don't have any dogs anymore to take camping with us. But I would have only taken my dingo because he was the best off a leash, but sometimes he would get a little squirrely and NOT listen at all. Like purposely ignore you and continue on his way to do whatever he wanted. haha. 
My favorite camping is camping on the beach. 

Oh I know what its like to do it all alone! haha. I wasn't always a stay at home mom, I was once a nanny and I would work all day taking care of someone elses kids and house all day. Then I would come home to a messy house from my husband and I would have to clean my own house up after cleaning someone elses house all day and it was so irritating! We fought a lot when we lived in that apartment and when I was working. Because I think when you both work, you should be equally responsible for the house and the stuff that goes with it. Since I don't work a real job, but my house is my job so I do it all; which is okay. My husband didn't think that since we both had jobs it was equal, he thought it was still my job because I wear a bra. haha. He's stuck in the 50's. Oh well. 

I had to take care of my drunken hub the other night! hahaha. I thought about you guys, but then I just left him downstairs in front of Jackass 3 and went to bed! haha. I don't take care of him when he's drunk, he gets on my nerves, especially when I have a headache.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 3, 2013)

That is so sad that you´re losing Luigi but great that´s he´s going to be with his brother, I´m sure he´ll love it. 

I´ve only been camping once and it was a total disaster. It rained torrentially for three days and the fly sheet was missing so we got soaked. We ended up sleeping in the back of van instead. It didn´t make me hate it but I much prefer a nice hotel. 

I agree ladies if you stay at home, you are expected to cover certain things but it wouldn´t hurt for the men to chip in sometimes but if you work then chores should be shared.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm sorry you have to give little Lugi away, but at least he gets to go with his brother. And maybe you can visit him sometimes. Its not fun giving away an animal that you really want to keep. 

I've never actually been camping before. I'd like to sleep outside in a tent though. I have a huge tent that has a screen at the top so that bugs can't get in and you can just put it on your lawn. I'm planning on using it sometime this summer.

Woah, that night at the camp sounded scary. I would have freaked out.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey guys! Sorry I've been kind of MIA lately -- it's the crazy kitten business right now that has me all tied up! I miss yous!!! 

Camping can be fun.. definitely. We camp in a trailer, not a tent. We share the trailer with a friend and his gf, too. :| I don't know if I ever went that far in detail about that, ugh... but it was rough between me and this guys gf for a little bit. Luckily she didn't used to come to the camp that often, but now this summer she is going to be up a LOT more, and luckily we have kind of made up... we are definitely okay with one another, for now. She had just basically said something that was out of line and she had no right to say, to me.. and I hold grudges. I'm evil, haha.

Anywhoooo -- Tucker and Gus are doing good, I've actually been doing some little 'bun-dates' here and there, One of them being last night actually. The first couple of dates I did they did SOOO well together, like legit cuddled up with one another right from start to finish. THEN, the last one... they were out on my porch and hanging with one another.. just chillen, and then GusGus started to hump Tucker.. and I assumed it was out of dominance because now it's been a long time since they've gotten their neutering done... but I'm unsure still. I ended up breaking them up and letting them get back to hanging out peacefully, THEN I seperated them. Last night they were together for over an hour, I was sitting in their room with them and brought Tucker over to GusGus' side of the room.. in the beginning it was a little rocky, GusGus was trying to hump Tucker and Tucker wasn't like able to move really without GusGus running up to him, but that only lasted not even a minute, and then he was moving around, and GusGus was moving around, and they were just hanging out. They did REALLY well for over an hour, then I couldn't catch them, and I had to make some dinner... and the kitchen is RIGHT outside of their room, so I left them out in there, and I could hear them if anything went on... I heard them running around a little crazily, and when I opened the door Tucker was trying to hump GusGus! So I ended up breaking them up and putting Tucker back in his side, and I will keep working on it. They are doing pretty good though, aside from the humping one another. 

I have some questions; I read that if when humping their penis is out it's NOT dominance, that it's hormonal? Is that true? And do I just let them hump and figure it out on their own? As long as they aren't hurting one another?

I'll have to post some pictures for you guys  I'll work on that!

I know I have written about my "mother-in-law" before, and how much she annoys me.. but I'd love to expand that right now. For father's day we invited my Dad over, (he brought one of his many gfs, too) and Mike's Dad and Mom over... she just annoys me to the point I want to bash my own skull in. How horrible is that? We get this meat delivered, our groceries delivered from this company called Hills Home Market, it gets us meat and groceries in a 5 months supply, and it tells you how much better the meat is for you than regular grocery stores, etc etc. We like it, and Mike decided to make burgers using that meat, and also turkey burgers using the ground turkey, too. Mike's Mom was like "Where did you get the meat for the burgers" and he said "from our food service" and she's like "Hmm... hmm... hmm..." and he's like "what, do you like it?" and she's like "It's a little grissly, BJ's has better burgers".. like really? Thanks for being grateful and so negative all the time! And then he asked if she tried the turkey burgers "Yeah, I tried a piece of George's .. it's too dry" Like are you kidding me? Shes like constantly smacking Mike in the face, and it bothers me. I thought the burgers were wonderful, and so did the other 5 people eating them! Another example is we bought this huge pack of cream sodas, it had orange cream soda, rootbeer and cherry cream soda. She was saying how good the orange soda was, and my dad was like "Cream soda is ALWAYS good" like joking around, and she was like "It's not cream soda, it's orange soda, theres no cream soda anywhere on this bottle" Literally it says ORANGE CREAM SODA right on it. Ugh... that's not even the beginning. My plants I was growing for my buns, basically they are dead, because it was real hot a couple of days n I didn't get a chance to water them, and then it has been pouring and they're like drowned.. she is OBSESSED with taking care of other peoples plants, she literally came over on mothers day and watered the cactus she gave Mike with 5 or 6 huge cups of water, she just can't help herself. So you know, she basically checked out my plants telling me they need to be watered, blah blah blah. I wanted to slap her right then and there. Does that make me a bad person? UGH!!! Also, everyone of course wanted to go down to what I call - Kitten Town - and I asked George (Mike's Dad) and his mother to leave the momma cat alone. She is FERAL, meaning she has ZERO trust for people. ZERO. She has gotten a LITTLE better with me, and I've had her for like 3+ months now, but she still doesn't let me get into too close of proximity of her, she was more than likely born outside, so she is terrified of people. I explained this and asked them to leave her alone, so what do you think the first thing is that he does? He says "Wheres the Momma cat" She was hiding behind a section of the couch, so he goes over there, she runs out and goes to her other safe spot... in which he decided to follow her there and then she ran and was SO afraid because there was 4 of us down there and she didn't know where to go, she ended up bashing herself into the wall trying to get to the window. I hate that!! I want her to feel loved & safe! I don't want her to be traumatized and AFRAID! The poor sweet Stella...  I am gunna be sad to see her go. She is going to be spayed this upcoming Monday and prob. released next week sometime back to where she came from. 

Did I tell you guys that we got 4 kittens that were being bottle fed from a lady? They weren't taking the bottle very well.. so we tried them with Stella. She did amazing! she took them in and she has saved their lives. One of them actually passed away this past monday... he was the runt. He was trying to gain weight daily.. it was a fight trying to get him to gain weight, he was eating and gaining weight, he had something going on with his eye, and that was seeming to do pretty well, and all of a sudden sunday night, over night, he started breathing really heavy. I rushed him to the vet Monday morning, and they basically said his body was letting go. They aren't sure exactly why, but anyone I talked to thinks its what they call "failure to thrive," and it breaks my little heart. He died with me holding him.. in my arms. And we are going to have a small funeral for him tonight. (If it ever stops raining) I am so very very heartbroken about this, he was my little Clyde, I was trying so hard for him to gain weight, for him to make it! I was sooo proud of him when he finally hit .5lbs, and then even MORE so when he hit .6! (Meanwhile his brothers are well over a pound and his sister is at a pound) In other news - I still have my other kittens, too. They are going to go in on July 1st to get their spay/neutering done, and also their 2nd round of distemper shots, and then they'll be going home later on that week. I can't even believe it!  I got more time with them then I thought I was going to, but it's still heartbreaking and so hard for me to let go and say goodbye, they're all just so so sweet and have been a big part of my life.

But it's not over - haha.. I will have the 3 other little babies for a month or so more, they aren't ready to go to homes yet, and they need to reach a certain weight before they can get neutered/spayed, too. Then they'll find their forever homes, but in the meantime.. I already have a pregnant mom cat in talks of coming to my house, and I'll be going through it all over again! Crazy huh? I honestly wanted to kind of take a break because going up to the camp and doing whatever is nearly impossible with kittens at my house because I can't really leave them for that long, but it's SO hard for me to say no! I just love fostering & the experience and of course the BABIES!! 

Here are some photos of the boys!




































P.S It's so crazy to me to see how much Tucker has grown!!! Even Mike noticed it, he's so much bigger than he used to be!


----------



## whitelop (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow thats a lot of kittens! Poor little Clyde, but sometimes it just happens. But what a good girl Stella is for taking them on! 

The boys are so cute! I don't know anything about dominance or hormones or anything like that, so I can't give you an answer. But it sounds like you're little bonding dates are going okay, if they would just stop humping! LOL 

Don't even get me started on MIL's. I hate all of them. I hate yours for you and I hate my best friends for her. Yours sounds like my bestie's MIL actually, she's a picky lady who is just a big huge B about everything. Nothing is up to her standards and nothing is done right! My MIL on the other hand just doesn't like to be bothered with any of the crappy parts of life. She likes to live her own life and pretend like nothing goes on around her. I hate her. 

I love turkey burgers! I don't like ground beef that much, so I always opt for turkey and we always enjoy the burgers! I actually just made some the other night and cooked then on the stove because I was out of charcoal and my husband thought they were delicious! I wasn't to thrilled, but he raved about them all night. haha. 
I wish I could get my food delivered! I'm sure I could. Is it more expensive than going to the grocery store? Or does it equal out because you're getting a 5 month supply at a time? It would be so much easier than having to go to the grocery store! I hate going to the grocery store. 

Your boys are SO cute!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 19, 2013)

That's good that Tucker and Gus Gus have done well. Sounds good, no fighting or nipping or anything like that. Can't wait to see them together. About your question, I don't know much about bunny bonding but I think I remember Lisa telling Michelle to let the bunnies hump each other. But I'm not exactly sure.

Your MIL sounds like a B. Haha. I don't blame you for wanting to slap her. I wouldn't want to have someone like that in my life and certainly don't blame you.

I love Turkey burgers and ground beef. I actually make a lot of ground beef burgers myself. They are good! 

I'm sorry about the kittens, I'm sure its going to be hard to let them all go but Stella is such a good girl for taking care of them. I'm sorry you lost the runt. 

Aww, Tucker and Gus Gus are SO adorable!


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 21, 2013)

It's so strange, I have had many boyfriends (not that I'm a sl*t.. I actually have only been WITH Mike sexually.. only one person because I held off -- sorry if thats TMI.) but I have really only had TWO serious boyfriends, my current boyfriend Mike, and my last boyfriend Matt.... he was in the army, so any relationship you have with someone who is in the army is almost automatically serious... and unfortunately he was away while we started to officially date & literally he was 100% a different person than he was before he went away and after he came back. We broke up while he was out there, but my whole point is.. it's so strange because I loved his family, I was SO close to his family, that is what made it like super heartbreaking when we broke up. But, now with Mike.. I hate his family. Literally can't stand almost anyone in his family (besides his Dad's side and his Dad itself).. and I hate that. I want to be close to his family & be able to enjoy them and feel like they are a part of my family, but I never will be like that with them. I feel so horrible that I can't stand his Mother... but what can I do? Thank you, Morgan, for hating my MIL for me! (we aren't married but it's close enough) She is literally so annoying because it's like she comes around and critisizes but she wouldn't appreciate it if we did it to her! She is a hoarder and we can barely get around her house, but you don't see me coming in there and cleaning up her house or anything, do you?! So leave my plants ALONE. And stop judging your son on EVERYTHING. She tells him he needs to go to the dentist, and everytime she sees him she'll be like "You still haven't gone to the dentist, huh?" Like what a bitch slap across his face, yaknow? /end rant. 

Yeah Tucker and Gusgus just need to stop the humping & I think they'd be fine.. Maybe I'll PM Jenny and see if she knows the answers to my questions above. :\ Thanks for the compliments on how cute they are! GusGus is shedding SO much lately, haha.. literally hair is EVERYWHERE & he of course won't let me brush him, haha. 

I honestly love the ground beef burgers, and the ground turkey burgers, I think I am amazed that Mike likes the ground turkey SO much, but I asked him if we could do a lot more with turkey than beef since it's healthier for you, and I figure anything thats a little healthier is BETTER to add into your life, esp. if it makes you subtract something less healthier for you out of your life. d: Makes sense right? Must've made you feel good, Morgan, that your husband raved about the burgers 

It costs us about 390 a month for the 5 months supply of groceries, I mean it's mostly our MEAT, and we get little things on the side like paper towels, toilet paper, dish soap, then food stuff like peanut butter, ketchup, BBQ sauce, spaghetti, spaghetti sauce, etc... You still have to go out and buy your veggies and produce stuff, of course, and dairy, but it works out really really well! Part of the bill is also for our pressure cooker we got with them, too.. that we need to start actually using, haha. But the more things we buy from them, the bigger the discount we get, we pay it in a monthly bill until it is paid off (the appliance) but we get to keep the precentage discount that we get! So it is pretty cool & works out really well, thankfully.

This is gunna be a busy weekend.. tomorrow morning I get to wake up early and take the 3 younger kittens that Stella took on.. to the vet. They're about 6 to 7 weeks (though they're so small I don't feel like they really are that old, yet) and they need to get a exam done and their first round of distemper shot given. I actually HATE waking up early on Saturday mornings but every single time I ask my rescue guy to make the appointment for later on he ALWAYS makes it for 8:30.. it's annoying actually, but whatever. So I'll be doing that, and then cleaning.. and I have to prepare the cage for the new pregnant Mom cat that I am going to be picking up Sunday.. 

side note -- a little over 2 years ago my Mom was diagnosed with small cell lung cancer -- & she went through chemo and radiation. Now it's back.. she was doing so good, but it has come back, and she had to start treatment again. Right now it's outpatient which is nice because she can be at home, but it's sucky either way. Cancer is so horrible, and it just simply SUCKS. Even when her health was better and she was without cancer, she was negative & miserable, and it made me feel horrible. I told her she needed to find someone she could talk to, some kind of support group, but she never reached out. :\ Now it's back and she is even MORE depressed (And who can blame her) I just have always wanted to be closer to her and to get along with her really well and have a real close relationship with her, but her being negative really brings me down, and it's hard.

Needless to say, she really wants clam strips before she goes through her second round of chemo, which she starts monday.. so I planned on picking some up and eating at her house (with my bf, my brother and his wife) but now Mike is talking about going up to our camp alone. (see ya! I'm mad at him right now anyways) so.. Saturday night is going to include that, and then sunday I am going to pick up Pookie, which is my new preggo Mom... and then Sunday night I have to meet a transport, too, to pick up 5 cats coming from NC... then I have to meet up with our rescue to give him the cats, and ugh! So stressful, & busy, & I feel so alone at times. :| & that hurts. OH well, suck it up and do everything alone.. I guess. ugh.. anyways. 

Hope everyone else will have a wonderful weekend!! Happy Friday! heh


----------



## whitelop (Jun 21, 2013)

My bestie's mom has had breast cancer twice. The first time was like 12 years ago and then the last time was about 2 years ago. Both times, were freaking horrible! I would not wish chemo or radiation on anyone, it was freaking heartbreaking and SO terrible. Thankfully my bestie's mom had a really good support system in her mom and sisters, they're from New York so family is HUGE. She's okay now, but its still taken about a year for her to get herself together again from the chemo. It takes SO much out of you and you're just tired all the time. Its taken her about a year to get some of her energy back and she's doing much better, stronger and feels more like herself. We pretty much gave the cancer the middle finger and told it to F off and it did! I hope your mom is okay. You just have to keep her laughing. We laughed more through the whole thing than we've ever laughed before. You get us all together, we're SO loud and we talk and laugh SO much. We always have the best stories and we're really animated so there were times when we'd have half a restaurant laughing with us. haha. Sometimes we get excited! haha. 
I hope you're mom is okay though! Its horrible, but she can make it through! 

More baby kittens! Wow. Thats so crazy, but its so good that you'll be able to help them and they'll be able to find homes. I think its great what you do with fostering! 

I hate getting up early on Saturdays and Sundays too, but I get up early every weekend. My son is an early riser! Sometimes, I wish I could just sleep in though. LOL 

In-laws are a pain in the ass. I seriously look at my husband sometimes and then look at them and I wonder how he made it through so normal. haha. Then sometimes his mom comes out in him and I just want to push him off a cliff. His sister on the other hand, did not come out of it very normal at all. She's a bit weird and a lot selfish and just...I could do without her too. LOL Its just part of being with someone, you either disown their family or you deal with it and grin and bear it. I would LOVE to disown my hubs family, but you know...thats rude. I'm southern, I know how to fake a smile better than anyone. Bless your heart! 
hahhaha.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Saturday!!

I basically wake up early every weekend, too, but that's simply because I am soooo used to getting up early, my body rarely lets me sleep past 8am anyways, but I usually don't want to get out of bed and start my day that early on saturdays and sundays, I'd like to sleep an extra hour or just lay around in bed with my cutie pets  Oh well though right? Apparently our neighbor across the street is having some work done on his house and they wanted to start at 7am, so I prob. wouldn't have gotten much sleep either way. My dogs love to go crazy and bark at stupid strange noises like that, haha. I can't control it. Infact I would love to find an easier way to train them to STOP. ugh.

I think cancer effects everyone the same but also differently, too. Everyone is different, and unfortunately my Mom has had a lot of crap thrown at her in life.. she hasn't exactly been happy go-lucky before cancer, let alone now that this has happened, she is just negative and miserable. It is REALLY hard for me to make her laugh always. I try, but it is just not that easy. I am glad to hear you and your bestie and her mom were able to make it through cancer with a smile on your faces! I wish it was that easy in this situation. 

I basically have to act like a southern belle as well, "Bless your heart!" The biggest thing is Joan (his mother) likes me... and I don't want to ruin that, but I just don't know how much of it I can handle!

Yesterday when I got home from work I set up a pen outside in the backyard.. and I brought the buns outside. It's still a struggle trying to catch both of them, to bring them. Gus will let me pick him up initially, but he does NOT like to be held, he scratches me and when I was bringing him back into the house he actually bit my arm! ugh. Tucker is the other way around, he doesn't like to be caught but when I hold him he's pretty okay with it. It's so strange! 

Anyways, their bundate went REALLY really well. I have videos to prove it. Gusgus was so happy out there he was binkying all over. Tucker did happy hops around but he didn't binky. Whats that? You ask what he DID do? Oh.. here is a VIDEO of what he did! (Tell me what you think of this....)

[ame]http://youtu.be/XK0kirFQcoQ[/ame]


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry your mom has breast cancer. I hope she pulls through it okay. None of my family has ever had any cancer of any sort and I can't imagine if they did. I'm so sorry! Hopefully she'll pull through it.

Yay! That's awesome that Tucker groomed Gus Gus! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

Aww they groomed! They're both soo cute.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 22, 2013)

My mom has small cell lung cancer.. Thanks for the nice words though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh yes, I misread it. I'm so sorry though. That must be tough.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know if your mother believes in natural healing but if she wants she can try it.

Here are some links.

http://curezone.com/forums/am.asp?i=1967589
http://curezone.com/schulze/handbook/healing_cancer.asp


----------



## JBun (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your mom. It sounds like a very difficult situation for you both. Hopefully it will all work out and she will be well and back to her normal self quickly. 

That's really great that your buns are getting along and grooming. If you are still seeing their little boy parts, it could be residual hormones, or it could just be them getting a little too excited when first being together. I don't know about buns, but I know my gelded horse would drop when he was a little too happy or relaxed. So maybe it works the same with buns. Eventually they will have to work the humping thing out, but for now I would limit it so that it isn't aggitating the other bun too much, and possibly escalating into a fight. So maybe let it go on for 10-15 seconds(or less if either is looking aggitated), then gently split them up. As they get more used to each other, you can let it go a little longer, or it may just stop completely.


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 22, 2013)

Yesterday's date outside there was no humping at all!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

That's great! I hope they continue to do good together.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww, that video of them grooming is super adorable. Seems like they're doing really well. Also I have to give you props for being bitten on the arm while carrying your bun and not accidentally dropping him or something. I think that would be really hard, because it's instinct to react that way. Though I suppose if it was just a little nip it wouldn't be so bad, but a full on bite would be hard to not react to.


----------



## BunnyBabyboo (Jun 23, 2013)

Binoo and Moo are now in separate cages because the keep fighting. The where all cuddly again for like a month then biiiig fight, no blood(thank god) just alot of fur. Cage size for 2 male rabbits????


----------



## TuckerandGusGus (Jun 24, 2013)

Ookay, so I have to admit.. I am a little disappointed. I haven't done another date since the last one, but I was assuming things would be wonderful after they were grooming one another last time, but my little escape artist Tucker snuck into GusGus' side of the room.. ugh. & this morning I heard lots of noise and I know the only time they run around like that is if they're fighting/trying to get away from one another, since it had happened a few months ago when Tucker and Gus had just been neutered.. I'm sad today. when I went in there there was hair everywhere, but that was it.


----------

